# Spieletest - Empire: Total War



## System (6. März 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,678171


----------



## Trancemaster (6. März 2009)

Naja - es gibt schon noch einige nicht so ganz nachvollziehbare BTDs - vorzugsweise nach großen wichtigen Schlachten die man gewonnen hat. Trotz aktueller Treiber.

Aber is schon ein geiles Spielchen... und es wird ja jede Runde automatisch abgespeichert, zumindest vor den Schlachten... *g*

Und die Zuordnung voin "knappen" und "glorreichen" Siegen passt auch nicht so ganz, es sei denn jemand findet es knapp eine Schlacht beim Verhältnis 1500 zu 1500 Mann mit 200 Mann Verlusten bei Totalverlust der gegnerischen Armee hinzulegen. *g* Das ist "knapp" - aber sowas von.


----------



## Silverpalm (6. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Trancemaster am 06.03.2009 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja - es gibt schon noch einige nicht so ganz nachvollziehbare BTDs - vorzugsweise nach großen wichtigen Schlachten die man gewonnen hat. Trotz aktueller Treiber.
> 
> Aber is schon ein geiles Spielchen... und es wird ja jede Runde automatisch abgespeichert, zumindest vor den Schlachten... *g*
> 
> Und die Zuordnung voin "knappen" und "glorreichen" Siegen passt auch nicht so ganz, es sei denn jemand findet es knapp eine Schlacht beim Verhältnis 1500 zu 1500 Mann mit 200 Mann Verlusten bei Totalverlust der gegnerischen Armee hinzulegen. *g* Das ist "knapp" - aber sowas von.




Da muss ich dir zustimmen!
Fortbelagerung mit 1000 mann... KI greift an und verliert mit 1230 mann
und die reden nachdem ich 300 mann verliere von einem knappen sieg! HMMM... komisch!
Dann buggt die grafik teilweiße stark!
An BErghängen verscwhinden Kadaver im Boden, Kanonen (wenn hinter sandsäcken verschanzt) sind in die Deckung eingearbeitet und könnennicht mehr schießen, weil die kanoniere AUF der Mauer stehen!
Die Wegfindung ist teilweiße einfach nurnoch lachhaft und lustig! Und die KI rennt wann immer sie kann... selbst bei teilweiße starker überzahl! Aber ich bn shoin einschüchternd also zählt der punkt nicht ganz 


Aber dennoch macht Empire den rest ziemlich schmackhaft und gut!
Ich hab vertrauen in die entwickler, die immerzu bewiesen haben, dass sie ihre Produkte ernst nehmen!

Empire rockt... aber nur golden... nicht platin! Aber bald kann sich auch das ändern


----------



## ultio (6. März 2009)

*AW:*

Auf den Bildern wäre Anti Aliasing und anisotropische Filterung doch mal wirklich vonnöten, oder geht das Leistungstechnisch nicht? (Also zumindest AF muss doch drin sein?!)


----------



## DAmado (6. März 2009)

*AW:*

1.000 vs. 1.000 bedeutet nicht das beide Seiten gleichstark sind sondern nur das gleichviele Männer in die Schlacht geschickt werden. Das Spiel rechnet die Kampfkraft der Armeen gegeneinander auf und da können schon mal 300 Mann fast genau so stark wie 1.000 Mann sein. Dennoch stimmt es das da schon ab und an eigenartige "Ergebnisse" angezeigt werden nur wer achtet da schon wirklich drauf? Und lieber so ein Anzeigefehler als irgend welche Bugs die das Spielgeschehen beeinträchtigen.

Für den Umfang den das Spiel hat finde ich sich wirklich wenige Fehler vorhanden und die die vorhanden sind haben nur geringe Auswirkungen.


----------



## oceano (6. März 2009)

*AW:*



> Und die Zuordnung voin "knappen" und "glorreichen" Siegen passt auch nicht so ganz, es sei denn jemand findet es knapp eine Schlacht beim Verhältnis 1500 zu 1500 Mann mit 200 Mann Verlusten bei Totalverlust der gegnerischen Armee hinzulegen. *g* Das ist "knapp" - aber sowas von.



Ich mein da ein System entdeckt zu haben, bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher. Nur wenn man mit einer deutlich unterlegenen Armee ein Sieg erringt bekommt man ein Epic Victory. Bei überlegener oder gleichstarker Truppenstärke wirds immer nur ein knapper Sieg, egal wie vernichtend man den Gegner schlägt. 


BTW: Wieso wird eigentlich nirgends erwähnt, dass jede Fraktion ihre eigene Sprache spricht? Mag vielleicht nur ein Detail sein, aber für mich lässt das die Atmosphäre durch die Decke schiessen


----------



## boerdi (6. März 2009)

Ahoi! Wie siehts mit den Ladezeiten in der Verkaufsversion aus? In der Demo haben diese doch arg die Nerven strapaziert.


----------



## Gomorra10 (6. März 2009)

"Beim Online-Händler "Amazon" laufen die ersten wütenden Beschwerden ein. Rechtsanwalt Maximilian Conrad aus Berlin hat die Situation für den SpieleRadar überprüft und folgende Tipps für Sie: "Wer das Spiel wegen der Download-Schwierigkeiten nicht mehr haben will, sollte sich umgehend an seinen Händler wenden und es dort zurückgeben. Die Händler leisten inzwischen kaum noch Widerstand, hartnäckige Unternehmen sollte der Kunde auf die Mogelpackung und die inzwischen eindeutige Rechtsprechung zu patchbedürftigten Spielen hinweisen. So ein Produkt muss niemand behalten."

Quelle: http://www.spieleradar.de/PC/spiele/news/empire-total-war/6_10142_811/total-installationsterror.html


----------



## Horstii (6. März 2009)

Wie kann es bloß sein, dass so ein großartiges Spiele wie dieses ganze 3 Seiten (Online-)Test bekommt und bei Shellshock2 dem Müll überhaupt sind es 6 Seiten voller Ödnis...

@ Topic: The Creative Assembly ist eine meiner Lieblingsfirmen, bisher haben sie mit der Total War-Reihe bewiesen dass sie Qualitätsware abliefern und ich freue mich für sie 
Die Ladezeiten beim game sind doch arg lang^^
Aber ansonsten wieder ein Prachtspiel

Aber Stormrise könnte ein Schuss ins Knie werden...auch wenns nicht direkt von ihnen ist...


----------



## Qu1cksh07 (6. März 2009)

Also ich bin mit dem Spiel sehr zufrieden, habe alle Total War Teile gespielt und dieser ist eindeutig am besten. Das was zu meckern ist, ist sicherlich der Steamsystem, dann sollte die Performance doch verbessert werden, KI ist nicht das was ich erwartet habe, sowie ein paar Sound, Grafik, Wegfindungs Bugs.

Aber ansonsten Top Game. Zumindest bisher.


----------



## Abbadon (6. März 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Erst ist die preußische Flagge weiß mit einem Adler und nachher schwarz-rot-gold. Ändert sich diese je nach politischer Einstellung?


----------



## pirx (6. März 2009)

Qu1cksh07 am 06.03.2009 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das was zu meckern ist, ist sicherlich der Steamsystem, dann sollte die Performance doch verbessert werden, KI ist nicht das was ich erwartet habe, sowie ein paar Sound, Grafik, Wegfindungs Bugs.
> 
> Aber ansonsten Top Game.



Na, du bist mir ein lustiger


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2009)

boerdi am 06.03.2009 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi! Wie siehts mit den Ladezeiten in der Verkaufsversion aus? In der Demo haben diese doch arg die Nerven strapaziert.


Das wollte ich auch anmerken.
Hatte die Testversion keine langen Ladezeiten?
Wenn nein, auf was für nem System wurde getestet?
Ich persönlich halte die langen Ladezeiten, die ich schon beider Demo hatte, schon für nen Minuspunkt.

Performance-Tipps wären auch nett gewesen.
Oder muss man dafür auf nen Artikel auf einer anderen Page (PCGH) warten?


----------



## Tr3x (6. März 2009)

hallo

habe das spiel mit großer freude gekauft.
was mir dabei aufgefallen ist is auch die lange ladezeit. ansonsten find ich alles wunderbar durchdacht und gut übersetzt. meine grafikeinstellung is bei hoch, und es kommt mir vor als wären die figuren zum rest zb wasser schlecht detailiert....aber das soll kein minuspunkt sein.

ich empfehle das spiel


----------



## TBF (6. März 2009)

Abbadon am 06.03.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage: Erst ist die preußische Flagge weiß mit einem Adler und nachher schwarz-rot-gold. Ändert sich diese je nach politischer Einstellung?



ich nehme an, dass Herr Horn die Revolutionstruppen unterstützt und gesiegt hat. Daher haben sich die Farben zu denen der Republik verändert. Schwarz-rot-gold ist zwar historisch nicht ganz passend in diesem Zeitraum, aber am ehesten zutreffend.


----------



## Morathi (6. März 2009)

TBF am 06.03.2009 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Abbadon am 06.03.2009 21:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1848 is zwar nich in ETW, aber das wäre zumindest eine soweit einleuchtende Erklärung.


----------



## TBF (6. März 2009)

Morathi am 06.03.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> TBF am 06.03.2009 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau genommen sind die farben nach einer gängigen Theorie sogar noch weit älter. Aber das würde hier keinen Sinn ergeben. Die Farben stammen nach dieser Theorie aus dem Wappen des HRR und wurden zum Symbol der '48, da der angestrebte Nationalstaat faktisch seit Napoleons Sieg über die deutschen Großmächte nicht mehr existierte.
Zu Zeiten von Empire Total War existiert das HRR aber noch und die Freikorps sind auch noch ein paar Jährchen weit weg- von daher- wie ich sagte historisch nicht ganz korrekt.


----------



## Lurelein (7. März 2009)

Also wenn man nur auf der Karte spielt hat man genau 1 Ladezeit am Anfang und die dauert maximal ne Minute. Wenn man zwischen drin selber die Truppen befehligen möchte gibt es auch nochmal ne Ladezeit von knapp ner Minute, mehr is das nicht. Ansonsten ein Top Spiel, wieder viele Verbesserungen zu den Vorgängern und es macht einfach ein heiden Spass zum Weltreich zu Expandieren.


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (7. März 2009)

Spielspaß für Monate?
Bei der Total War Reihe ist dies doch kein Pro Argument. Medieval 2 spiele ich immer noch.  

Aber Empire ist natürlich schon bestellt. Es ist einfach ein schönes Gefühl sich auf die Entwickler verlassen zu können, dass die ein super Spiel  raus bringen. Heutzutage kann man das leider viel zu  selten


----------



## Mothman (7. März 2009)

SUPERMANLEIN am 07.03.2009 08:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielspaß für Monate?
> Bei der Total War Reihe ist dies doch kein Pro Argument. Medieval 2 spiele ich immer noch.


Es soll sogar Leute geben, die noch Shogun und Rome spielen.   

EDIT: UNd natürlich Medieval.


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (7. März 2009)

Mothman am 07.03.2009 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> SUPERMANLEIN am 07.03.2009 08:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich persönlich bin auch eher Fan der Antike. Aber Rome ist halt im Gegensatz zu Medieval 2 dann doch zu rustikal.


----------



## marwin756 (7. März 2009)

> Es soll sogar Leute geben, die noch Shogun und Rome spielen.


Ich spiele immer noch Rome,weil es einfach das Spiel ist,was mich am meisten anspricht,und ich am besten finde. Aber jetzt hat mich erstmal Empire gefangen genommen.


----------



## Mothman (7. März 2009)

Ich fand  irgendwie Rome am besten bisher... 
man merkt auch an Empire, dass es einige Elemente hat, die Rome schon hatte, die dann aber mit Medieval 2 verloren gingen. 
Mit Empire muss ich mich noch ein paar Tage beschäftigen, um mich zu verlieben. Liebe auf den ersten Blick war es jedenfalls nicht...höchstens sehr starke Zuneigung.


----------



## ulysses101164 (7. März 2009)

Hallo, dumme Frage: Wo sind die verd... Spielstände bei Empire abgelegt? Bitte genauen Pfad angeben. E-Mail: ulysses1011@t-online.de
Das Spiel ist super und läuft sauber, aber die erzwungene Installation auf dem Bootlaufwerk C ist voll daneben. Wissen die nicht, dass das den Rechner ausbremsen kann?


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. März 2009)

ulysses101164 am 07.03.2009 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, dumme Frage: Wo sind die verd... Spielstände bei Empire abgelegt? Bitte genauen Pfad angeben. E-Mail: ulysses1011@t-online.de
> Das Spiel ist super und läuft sauber, aber die erzwungene Installation auf dem Bootlaufwerk C ist voll daneben. Wissen die nicht, dass das den Rechner ausbremsen kann?


1. http://www.totalwar-zone.de/forum/thread.php?postid=384927
2. Es wird nichts auf C erzwungen, es wird einafch dort hin installiert wo Steam ist. Du kannst Steam auch ganz einfach auf ein anderes Laufwerk verschieben.


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2009)

ulysses101164 am 07.03.2009 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wissen die nicht, dass das den Rechner ausbremsen kann?


Testfrage:
Warum bremst es den Rechner aus, wenn man Spiele auf C: installiert?


----------



## frontdan (7. März 2009)

Frage: Ist es möglich feindliche Kanonen mit eigener Infanterie zu besetzen, wenn man die Artilleriestellung überrannt hat? Sollte doch möglich sein, dass man die zumindest für das Gefecht an der gleichen Position verwenden kann... Sieht man doch in jedem Film. *g*

Wenn jemand was weiß, bitte verratet es mir. 

grüße.


----------



## Mothman (7. März 2009)

frontdan am 07.03.2009 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Ist es möglich feindliche Kanonen mit eigener Infanterie zu besetzen, wenn man die Artilleriestellung überrannt hat?


Habe es zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, würde aber sagen, dass das nicht möglich ist. Die Kanonen sind (glaube ich) untrennbarer Teil der entsprechenden Einheit. Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne korrigieren.

EDIT: Warum probierst du es nicht einfach mal aus?!


----------



## eppoac (7. März 2009)

Das Spiel ist leider viel zu leicht. Die KI forscht wesentlich zu wenig millitärisch und verhält sich in den Schlachten oft ziemlich dumm. Bislang habe ich mich nur 2 mal zurückziehen müssen und eine Schlacht verloren. Ich spiele gerade Preußen ( Schwierigkeit schwer / sehr schwer) bin in Runde 54 und mir gehört schon halb Europa. Die Regionensiegbedingungen für die lange Kampange sind schon erfüllt! Und für die 25 Regionen brauche ich auch nur noch wenige Runden ( falls nicht noch tolle Überraschungen mit den Revolutionen einher gehen ).

Tolle Grafik, toller Sound, ein wenig lehrreich am Anfang. Aber für erfahrende Total War Spieler definitiv keine fesselnde Herausforderung!


----------



## Streuner (7. März 2009)

Also ich finde Empire zwar gut, aber bei weitem nicht das beste Total War. 
Nach wie vor ist Rome: Total War um längen besser.
Vielleicht springt der Funke ja noch über, aber ich glaube Empire wird bald im Regal verstauben und ich zocke wieder Rome.

Grüsse


----------



## Quarunas (7. März 2009)

Na da hat Robert Horn wieder das Horn des  Monats mit seiner Bewertung geschossen. Die total war Reihe war ja ganz nett, aber was Sega jetzt verbrochen hat ist eine Frechheit.

Steam nicht erreichbar - hallo ich kauf ein spiel für ca. 50 Euro und brauche anderthalb Stunden zum installieren - mit der Begründung ist halt so, wir arbeiten daran. Bei jedem Start brauch ich dann wieder steam und das dauert ewig - aber wir arbeiten ja daran.

Auf der Gesamtkarte bekommt man Augenkrebs und das scrollen geht nur in Ruckelschritten, so daß einem schlecht wird und hey ich habe einen rechner der aktuell ist und auf dem Crysis auf hoher Einstellung läuft.

die Ki ist nicht der rede wert. Ich bin während der schlacht aufs klo gegangen und habe die Schlacht gewonnen - habe 400 Mann verloren - die ki 1100. Was soll denn das!

Also liebe Leute bleibt lieber bei den alten total war Teilen oder besorgt euch imperial glory.

An sega: bis auf die Grafik ist der Rest eine Frechheit.

Grüße

Quarunas

PS: wenn man die Bewertung von witcher und empire total war liest, könnte man meinen die Jungs von Sega wissen mit Ihrem Werbebudget umzugehen.


----------



## Querkopp (7. März 2009)

"Das ist große, tolle Strategie-Unterhaltung!"

So so.
Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie Creative Assembly so ein Produkt auf den Markt werfen kann.

Mag sein, dass es Spass macht. Die 10 Runden, die es denn mal läuft.

Hier wird der kaufenden Kunde wieder für 100 Mark zum zahlenden Beta-Tester degradierd.

Ich habe einen Intel Q6600 auf einem Gigabyte X38 Mainboard mit 4GB Mushkin RAM und einer MSI 8800GT. Alles, inklusive Vista 64 auf dem neusten Stand.

Aber Emipre findet mein Desktop anscheinend dermaßen dolle, dass es regelmäßig dahin zurück kehren möchte.

Lachhaft - bezeichnend.

Und dann muss ich in den Software-Magazinen noch solche Lobeshymnen lesen.....

Und am Ende des Tages wird wieder geheult, am PC ließe sich kein Geld verdienen.

Wie auch, wenn man sowas für Geld auf den Markt wirft.


----------



## zerr (7. März 2009)

die bewertungen kotzen mich so an währen bei whitcher die kleinsten bugs als minuspunkte hingestelt werden wird empire total war so hochgelobt obwohl das spiel so verbuggt ist und so langweilich dass es den namen Total war nicht verdient hat ich weis wovon ich schreibe ich habe die serie seit shogun total war gezockt und Empire Total War ist der tiefpunkt der serie


----------



## ferrari2k (7. März 2009)

zerr am 07.03.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ne Menge Buchstabenmüll


Wie wäre es, wenn du mal Satzzeichen, Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Absätze verwendest? Dann könnte man sich eventuell mal durchringen, dieses Gewurschtel mal durchzulesen...


----------



## zerr (7. März 2009)

hmm schonwieder ein klugsch**er der sich über meine schreibweise aufregt


----------



## MikeMailmann (7. März 2009)

Würde es ja gerne Spielen aber Steam instaliert das Update mit 3.6kb/s


----------



## zerr (7. März 2009)

mehrere jahre auf die total war fortsetzung gewartet und dann kommt son dreckspiel


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2009)

MikeMailmann am 07.03.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es ja gerne Spielen aber Steam instaliert das Update mit 3.6kb/s


Nimm nen anderen Server


----------



## Mothman (7. März 2009)

zerr am 07.03.2009 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm schonwieder ein klugsch**er der sich über meine schreibweise aufregt


Das hat nichts mit "Klugscheißen" zu tun, sondern mit gegenseitigem Respekt. Wenn sich einer nicht einmal die Mühe macht ansatzweise richtig zu schreiben, dann zeugt das nicht gerade von Respekt gegenüber den anderen Usern. 
Wenn ich mit jemandem ein Gespräch führe und mein Gesprächspartner sich keine Mühe gibt, sich verständlich auszudrücken, dann beende ich das Gespräch auch.

Niemand verlangt von dir, dass du alles richtig schreibst und jedes Komma setzt. Das ist Quatsch, Fehler machen wir alle. Aber Zeichensetzungsfehler verhindert man nicht dadurch, dass man gar keine Zeichen setzt.   

Den Text in eine Form zu bringen, die dem Auge weniger Anstrengung bereitet, ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt.


----------



## golani79 (7. März 2009)

Quarunas am 07.03.2009 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: wenn man die Bewertung von witcher und empire total war liest, könnte man meinen die Jungs von Sega wissen mit Ihrem Werbebudget umzugehen.



Was "The Witcher" jetzt mit der Total War Reihe zu tun haben soll, verschließt sich mir komplett.
Kannst du mich eventuell erleuchten?


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2009)

zerr am 07.03.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> mehrere jahre auf die total war fortsetzung gewartet und dann kommt son dreckspiel


Wir haben dich verstanden.


----------



## Bensta (7. März 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur Medieval II gespielt. Beim Kauf waren schon alle Updates bis Heute erhältlich. Bei so großen Spielen ist es doch leider schon normal geworden das da noch Updates kommen werden die viele hundert MB groß sind. Die harten Fans die gleich zu Beginn kaufen sind halt arm dran. Wenn interessierte noch ein halbes Jahr warten haben die sicherlich viel weniger Probleme. Ich wollte mir zusammen mit ein paar Kumpels das Spiel kaufen, als wir dann erfuhren das es nur 1 gegen 1 im Mehrspieler gibt, war es für die meisten gestorben. Aber vielleicht kommt in dieser Richtung nach noch besserung.


----------



## pirx (7. März 2009)

Querkopp am 07.03.2009 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann muss ich in den Software-Magazinen noch solche Lobeshymnen lesen.....


Alles wird gut... nach den nächsten drei Patches 

Was mich aber schon erstaunt ist der verd~|¢#§ hohe Metascore von 94. 6 Punkte/Prozente  bis zum theoretisch absolut perfekten Spiel mit einer 100er Wertung? Hallo? Welche Wertung soll so ein Spiel ausgepätschd (und einem netten Mod) theoretisch erreichen ... 120? Ausserhalb der Skala überirdisch gut? Wo ist eigentlich _meine_ rosarote Brille?


----------



## Quarunas (7. März 2009)

golani79 am 07.03.2009 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Quarunas am 07.03.2009 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerne   

witcher hatte zu Beginn ne menge Bugs und wurde in der Wertung abgestraft. Nun total war hat auch ne menge bugs, ne schwache KI und kriegt ne 90 als Wertung. Was bekommt dann ein Spiel ohne Bugs 120 ?

Ich denke ein Bugfreies Spiel sollte unser normaler Anspruch sein oder ? Manchmal frage ich mich, ob Spiele mit einem entsprechenden Leumund gar nicht schlecht bewertet werden dürfen.

Gruß

Quarunas


----------



## kampf-kloake (7. März 2009)

Quarunas am 07.03.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> golani79 am 07.03.2009 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mal so zur info : empire ist von sega und the witcher von atari ich seh da überhaupt keinen zusammenhang

the witcher ist ein klasse spiel mit überragender story , was es lange nicht mehr gab , und hat sich seine 85  punkte redlich verdient  ( sogar 90 wären gerechtfertigt)

Empire ist auch ein klasse spiel , das neue maßstäbe setzt und ich kann nicht verstehn wie man darauf verzichten kann nur weil steam zwingend enthalten ist , ist doch bei zB CSS auch so und trotzdem spielns tausende.
 Ich seh auch nicht wo das problem ist , man installiert , zieht update , fertig und kann spieln.

und das argument das man spiele dann nicht weiterverkaufen könne versteh ich auch nicht , ich könnt mich nie von meinen lieblingsspielen trennen , weil ich immer mal wieder lust hab ein altes spiel wieder zu spielen   
gruß


----------



## Visperer (7. März 2009)

Kann die 90% Überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Habe es mir gekauft und bin mehr als enttäuscht. Solange man keine schlachten selbst steuern will ist das Spie grandios, leider ist das Hauptaugenmerkt ja auf die Schlachten gelegt und diese entäuschen.

Die KI ist so schlecht das man mit nahezu Jeder Armee gewinnen kann. Nachrückende Verstärkungen kommen meistens von der Falschen seite und laufen nach und nach in den gegner und simpel abgeschlachtet zu werden ...

Bin enttäuscht und würde das Spiel am liebsten wieder zurückgeben .... für mich HÖCHSTENS 75%


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. März 2009)

kampf-kloake am 07.03.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Empire ist auch ein klasse spiel , das neue maßstäbe setzt und ich kann nicht verstehn wie man darauf verzichten kann nur weil steam zwingend enthalten ist , ist doch bei zB CSS auch so und trotzdem spielns tausende.
> gruß


In diesem Moment spielen es 40.000 gleichzeitig. Rechnet man das über den ganzen Tag verteilt, dann kommt man jetzt schon auf mehrere Hunderttausend Spieler, ETW wird wohl schon bald die Millionenmarke bei den Verkaufszahlen knacken.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (7. März 2009)

kampf-kloake am 07.03.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> mal so zur info : empire ist von sega und the witcher von atari ich seh da überhaupt keinen zusammenhang
> 
> the witcher ist ein klasse spiel mit überragender story , was es lange nicht mehr gab , und hat sich seine 85  punkte redlich verdient  ( sogar 90 wären gerechtfertigt)
> 
> ...




Zu erstens: Er hat es ja inzwischen aufgeklärt und ich muss gestehen ich bin seiner Meinung. The Witcher wurde ziemlich abgestraft aufgrund der Bugs. Wenn ich mir jetzt in den Weiten des Webs anschaue, was für Probleme auftreten (und ich meine nicht nur Systembedingte), dann ist das schon etwas fragwürdig, warum das hier nicht ähnlich geahndet wird. Aber darüber hatte ich mich schon bei Gothic 3 aufgeregt  Spielspaß ist eine subjektive Bewertung. Was von PCGames angegeben wird, ist die subjektive Meinung des testenden Redakteurs. Wenn er jetzt Glück hatte und keiner der Bugs ist bei ihm aufgetreten, dann okay. 

Zu Steam: Ich besitze Steam wegen Half Life 2. Das vorrausgeschickt. Aber ich versteh durchaus die Leute, die hier nicht zwangsläufig auf gläsernen Bürger machen wollen. Jaja ich weiß das heilige Valve würde die Plattform nie dazu missbrauchen. Versteht das nicht falsch, liebe Steamlover, aber der Fakt, dass man es könnte, stört viele, wie ich finde zu Recht. 

Und zum Letzten: Es soll Menschen geben, die hin und wieder in Geldnöten stecken und Sachen verkaufen. Ich frage mich gerade, wie das bei Steam im Falle einer Zwangsversteigerung laufen würde  Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Vorgehensweise die Steam hier an den Tag legt schwer mit deutschem Recht vereinbar ist, aber wo kein Kläger, dort ist auch keine Verhandlung oder gar ein Urteil.


----------



## Raisis (7. März 2009)

Empire kann mit seinem Vorgänger nicht mithalten. Die Änderungen sind zwar nett angedacht, in der Praxis jedoch miserabel.

Ich spiele mit den Niederlanden und habe im Jahr 1705 die Großmacht Frankreich vernichtet. Wie kann das kommen? Nunja, könnte daran liegen, dass Frankreich nur aus zwei Ländereien besteht, die sich mit zwei kleinen Armeen einnehmen lassen, da man nur auf die Provinz-Hauptstädte zu maschieren muss. In keinem TW-Game konnte man bisher so schnell eine der Großmächte vernichten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 07.03.2009 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kampf-kloake am 07.03.2009 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo kann man sowas denn sehen, wie oft welche Spiele gerade gezockt werden? Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. März 2009)

Shadow_Man am 07.03.2009 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man sowas denn sehen, wie oft welche Spiele gerade gezockt werden? Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


http://store.steampowered.com/stats/ und dort auf "View Steam players per game" klicken. Höchststand war heute bei über 41.000 Spielern gleichzeitig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 07.03.2009 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 07.03.2009 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke 

wow, wenn das jetzt schon so viele spielen, dann muss sich das Spiel ja wirklich prächtig verkaufen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. März 2009)

Shadow_Man am 07.03.2009 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> wow, wenn das jetzt schon so viele spielen, dann muss sich das Spiel ja wirklich prächtig verkaufen.


Naja, logischerweise spielen es zu Beginn immer mehr Leute gleichzeitig, die Zahl sinkt dann nach einiger Zeit. Aber ja, bei den Amazon-Charts (sind ja die einzigen die man zur Verfügung hat und wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel falscher als die Saturn-Charts), ist es seit zwei Wochen auf Platz 1 und 2.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/videogames/301129/ref=pd_ts_zbw_vg_301129_more?&pf_rd_p=147729091&pf_rd_s=right-4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=301052&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1G9VRXS7RN5Z3F10TREC


----------



## Gomorra10 (8. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 07.03.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 07.03.2009 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ehrlich gesagt, klingt das überhaupt nicht viel für mich, wenn man das als Weltweit betrachtet.


----------



## MikeMailmann (8. März 2009)

pirx am 07.03.2009 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 07.03.2009 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt habe es endlich instaliert und Spielen können, ist jedoch noch einiges im Argen.
Habe ja schon mal vorgeschlagen das noch vorhandene Bugs in die Wertung mit Einfließen sollten. Für mich im Augenblick eine 75 %.


----------



## momgo (8. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand, der das Spiel schon hat, was zur Grafik erzählen?
Die Screenshots sehen ja nicht gerade berauschend aus (sprich: schlechter als bei MEdieval II) 
Und zur Hardware, die man dafür tatsächlich braucht...
Danke


----------



## Pope (8. März 2009)

MikeMailmann am 08.03.2009 07:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ja schon mal vorgeschlagen das noch vorhandene Bugs in die Wertung mit Einfließen sollten. Für mich im Augenblick eine 75 %.



Und für den DRM Mist hätte das Spiel nochmal weniger Wertungspunkte bekommen sollen.


----------



## derBasti (8. März 2009)

Pope am 08.03.2009 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> MikeMailmann am 08.03.2009 07:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




salut!
also sorry, aber solche kommentare sind doch wirklich unbegründet ... ich bin schon seit shogun tw dabei und fakt ist, es gib nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts, dass mit der total war reihe vergleichbar ist bzw. was auch nur annähernd auf diese spielatmosphäre herankommt ... 
diese ewigen dune2 verschnitte aller command and conquer, starcraft, dawn of war etc. etc etc. in welchen man 5 einheiten kommandiert, können in keinster weise mit der tw reihe und gerade mit empires tw konkurrieren. empires setzt für mich eindeutig neue maßstäbe in einem genre, in welchem die konkurrenz noch nicht einmal die ebene von rome tw erreicht hat, welches bereits nun schon fast fünf jahre alt ist. 

mein persönliches fazit: die tw reihe ist außer konkurrenz und kann deshalb auch schwer in eine wertung gefasst werden, da sie praktisch mit keinem titel vergleichbar ist ... für mich sind also diese wertungen völlig gerechtfertigt, da die tw reihe einfach liefert wozu die konkurrenz nicht im stande ist, auch wenn ich mich selbst über die schlechte ki und sehr mangelhafte wegfindung ärgere ... 

lg basti


----------



## MikeMailmann (8. März 2009)

derBasti am 08.03.2009 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Pope am 08.03.2009 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich gebe dir in allen Punkten recht ich bin selbst ein grosser Fan der Reihe und es hat mich auch jetzt wieder gefesselt. Ich bin es einfach nur leid Superhochgelobte Spiele für teuer Geld zu kaufen die Anfangs Verbuggt sind (deshalb die Idee mit den Minuspunkten)
Beispiele von Spielen die ich letztes Jahr gekauft habe:

War Leaders (nach 2.5 Patches immer noch unspielbar, suport von TGC mitlerweile eingestellt.)

X3 Terran Conflict: (3 Patches immer noch ruckeln.)

ist doch Käse oder ????

@momgo: Also bei mir läuft es (alles auf Ultra bzw. alles Aktiviert) mit ca 35-40fps.(gemessen mit Fraps im Spiel)
System: GA X38, Q2Q 6600 @ 3,0 Ghz, 4 G Speicher 1066 DDR2@1100, 4870 1024g @ 800/1100Mhz


----------



## dflv-Impact (8. März 2009)

Hört endlich auf die Quote Funktion spamartig zu benutzen *kopfschüttel*

Also die KI ist doch teilweise arg verbugt, vor allem die Wegfindung hat den Begriff nicht wirklich verdient.

Ich greife mit knapp 2000 Man eine Stadt an die nur durch 120 Man Bürgermiliz verteidigt wird, biete ihnen die Kapitulation an und sie lehnen ab.... wie groß soll denn die Übermacht sein damit die Funktion... funktioniert? 

1x war eine Armee von mir zur Verteidigung in der Stadt als der Gegner diese Angriff... das heißt zu einen Kampf kam es erst gar nicht, meine Armee war weg und die Stad kampflos an den Gegner gefallen. *Kopfschüttel*

Und der DL bei Steam soll mehr kosten als das Spiel im Laden... das sagt zwar nix über die Qualität, hat mich aber auch verwirrt. Naja zumindest macht es kaum einen Unterschied abgesehen vom Preis da das Heftchen das beiliegt auch ein Witz ist.

1-2 weitere Monate reine KI Entwicklung hätten dem Spiel gut getan und so gut es auch ist, aktuell finde ich die Wertungen übertrieben ohne diese Mängel ist es aber ne klare 90x und das wird per Patch hoffentlich noch.


----------



## Zocker134 (8. März 2009)

jojo bei Empire sind schon einige Bugs die ein etwas nerven. XD
Das mit den Kapitulation mist ist auch voll nervig ich habe über 1000 soldaten der gegner verteidig seine stadt mit etwa 150 Soldaten und will nicht aufgeben, ist schon unlogisch.
Oder mit den Handelsabkommen die wollen immer irgend eine Provins diese penner.

sonst macht es sehr viel Spaß die Welt zu Erobern


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. März 2009)

Gomorra10 am 08.03.2009 03:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ehrlich gesagt, klingt das überhaupt nicht viel für mich, wenn man das als Weltweit betrachtet.


Was klingt nicht viel für dich?


----------



## Kristian (8. März 2009)

Ich bin auch etwas von dem Spiel enttäuscht. Die Grafik ist wirklich sehr sehr gut und vorallem die Todesanimationen erschossener Soldaten und die individuellen Einheitensprachen erschaffen eine tolle Atmosphäre.

Doch sind die Landschlachten sehr schlecht bis langweilig. Nur wenn die KI wirklich in der Überzahl ist, traut sie sich eine Offensive zu. Ansonsten steht die KI dumm rum bzw weicht meinen Einheiten aus. Deshalb nutzt man sehr oft die Automatikfunktion, die auch nicht ganz logisch den Schlachtausgang berechnet.

Das Spiel hat aber viel Potential durch Mods ein richtig gutes Spiel zu werden. Es könnte evtl zum besten TotalWar Spiel zu werden. Doch davon ist es in diesem Zustand noch Meilen entfernt. 90% sind überbewertet!!


----------



## trippleyyy (8. März 2009)

Ich bin auch etwas von dem Spiel enttäuscht. Die Grafik ist wirklich sehr sehr gut und vorallem die Todesanimationen erschossener Soldaten und die individuellen Einheitensprachen erschaffen eine tolle Atmosphäre.

Doch sind die Landschlachten sehr schlecht bis langweilig. Nur wenn die KI wirklich in der Überzahl ist, traut sie sich eine Offensive zu. Ansonsten steht die KI dumm rum bzw weicht meinen Einheiten aus. Deshalb nutzt man sehr oft die Automatikfunktion, die auch nicht ganz logisch den Schlachtausgang berechnet.

Das Spiel hat aber viel Potential durch Mods ein richtig gutes Spiel zu werden. Es könnte evtl zum besten TotalWar Spiel zu werden. Doch davon ist es in diesem Zustand noch Meilen entfernt. 90% sind überbewertet!!


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

5 Sterne: 	26% 	 (16)
4 Sterne: 	13% 	 (
3 Sterne: 	1% 	 (1)
2 Sterne: 	8% 	 (5)
1 Sterne: 	50% 	 (30)

Amazon-Kundenbewertung.
Das spricht doch schon Bände.

Ich finde, die Spielemagazine haben hier mal die Pflicht, anstelle der Lobeshymnen den Verbraucher zu schützen und Creative Assembly respektive SEGA mal den Marsch zu blasen.

Was ist denn das für ein Quality-Management?

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte eine Wertung und vor allem eine Kaufempfehlung so lange unterlassen werden, bis das Spiel wenigstens ohne Abstürze läuft.

KI-Aussetzer und andere BUGs kann man ja noch nachträglich per Pätsch korrigieren.

Aber das auf meinem QuadCore mit 4 GB Ram das Teil stellenweise in den Schlafmodus wechselt und vor allem dass es abstürzt, nachdem man sich 30 Runden schon was zusammengebastelt hat, ist unter aller Kanone!

Und mir kann niemand ernsthaft erzählen wollen, dass

Intel Q6600
Gigabyte X38 DQ6
Mushkin 4 GB
Windows Vista
MSI 8800 GT
Soundblaster X-Fi 

nun so eine exotische Hardware-Kombi ist, dass es da schonmal zu Abstürzen kam.

Bei mir lief sogar das zickige GTA 4 von der ersten Minute an ohne Probleme.

Unbegreiflich, dass man sowas nicht wenigstens eine Woche vor Gold-Status mal mit 10 Studenten testet.

Noch unbegreiflicher, dass man sich auf der offiziellen Homepage mit diversen GameMag-Auszeichnung selbst beweihräuchern kann.

Der ahnungslose Kunde rennt da ins Verderben.

Hier sind PCGames und Co gefragt, den User-Ärger mal an die Verantwortlichen zu tragen und nicht 90 + x % für sowas rauszuhauen.


----------



## Kristian (8. März 2009)

@trippleyyy

Einfach so meinen post klauen.. tssss.. schäm dich 


@Querkopp

Also ich habe fast haargenau das selbe system nur mit 2gb weniger ram und das Spiel läuft bei mir auch nicht so ganz flüssig... aber dafür ist die Grafik auch wirklich gut. Die Einheiten sehen bei höhster Einstellung richtig genial aus. Die Kampagnienkarte ist voll animiert mit vielen beweglichen Objekten.

Ich denke, dass GTA4 auch bei dir so lief wie bei mir... meistens flüssig mit kleinen Laderucklern... aber GTA4 ist keine Grafikpracht. Das kann man Total War Empires echt nicht vorwerfen... das Spiel sieht wirklich toll aus. Alleine die Seeschlachten sehen unglaublich aus.

Irgendwann heißt es auch für uns beide wieder aufzurüsten. Immerhin haben unsere Systeme fast 1 1/2 Jahre auf dem Buckel 

Aber es stimmt schon, dass hier die 90% viel zu großzügig vergeben wurden.


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Du hast recht, die Präsentation ist sehr gut.
Und das eine 8800GT nicht mehr das beste ist, ist mir natürlich auch klar.

Darum geht es mir aber auch nicht. Sondern um die Stabilität. Ladezeiten, Ruckler,
Performanceeinbußen kann man auch durch Änderung der Quali-Einstellungen in
den Griff bekommen.

Aber dass das Spiel bei der Konfig unvermittelt und ständig zum Desktop zurück kehrt
ist schlichtweg ungeheuerlich.


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2009)

Kristian am 08.03.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> @trippleyyy
> 
> Einfach so meinen post klauen.. tssss.. schäm dich .


Nein. Er hatte die Idee schon vor dir. Er war nur langsamer beim Schreiben. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Dalles (8. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung was Ihr zu meckern habt.

Bei mir läuft das Spiel sowas von stabil. Ich hatte noch keinen einzigen Absturz.

Klar muss man bei der KI hier und da mal ein Auge zu drücken, aber ich finde alles in allem ist die Bewertung der PC Games gerechtfertigt. Die Jungs haben ja schließlich nicht 99 Punkte vergeben sondern 90. Da ist noch Luft nach oben.

Und das man auf dem PC zum Erscheinugstermin schon längst keine 100% ausgereiften Spiele mehr bekommt sollte wohl mitlerweile bekannt sein.

Grüße


----------



## El_Cativo (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> 5 Sterne: 	26% 	 (16)
> 4 Sterne: 	13% 	 (
> 3 Sterne: 	1% 	 (1)
> 2 Sterne: 	8% 	 (5)
> ...


Dir ist schon klar, dass das nichts weiter als das typische Steam/DRM Gebashe auf Amazon ist und mit dem eigentlichen Spiel *garnichts* zu tun hat ?
.
An alle die sich über die manglende KI ärgern ? Ihr wisst schon, dass die Road to Independence Kampagne nur ein etwas lang geratenes Tutorial darstellt ? Und wenn die KI euch zu leicht ist, hab ihr es schonmal auf höheren Schwierigkeitsstufen versucht ?


----------



## Kristian (8. März 2009)

El_Cativo am 08.03.2009 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle die sich über die manglende KI ärgern ? Ihr wisst schon, dass die Road to Independence Kampagne nur ein etwas lang geratenes Tutorial darstellt ? Und wenn die KI euch zu leicht ist, hab ihr es schonmal auf höheren Schwierigkeitsstufen versucht ?



Jupp, gleicher Mist! Nur dass ich häufiger auf große Armeen gestoßen bin. Aber diese haben sich echt nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Im Gänsemarsch an die Front und mitten rein in meine Feuerreichweite.

Ich sehe das so... wenn das Spiel wirklich gut werden sollte, dann wäre es zu schwierig und Komplex für Neueinsteiger in die TotalWar Serie. Für alle TotalWar-Fans heisst es auf die KI Mod warten. 
Rome TW wäre für mich ohne TotalRealism Mod auch TotalLangweilig.

@Querkopp
Während du GTA4 stabil spielen konntest und viele andere mit dem Spiel Probleme hatten, da hast du dir bestimmt auch "ÄtschBätsch" gedacht 

Also bei mir läuft TotalWar stabil.... Ätschbätsch


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Es geht weder um STEAM, noch um ÄtschBätsch noch um anderen Sandkasten-Kram.

Es geht um Kundenzufriedenheit und den Release von halbfertigen Arbeiten und die Verantwortung der Software-Magazine.....


----------



## Boesor (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht weder um STEAM, noch um ÄtschBätsch noch um anderen Sandkasten-Kram.
> 
> Es geht um Kundenzufriedenheit und den Release von halbfertigen Arbeiten und die Verantwortung der Software-Magazine.....



Und um die Verantwortung der Spieler, selbst nachzudenken und nicht mit hängender Zunge am Releasetag in die Läden zu stürmen, sondern sich vorher zu informieren.


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Boesor am 08.03.2009 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 08.03.2009 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt.
Warum sollte man für 100 Mark auch ein fertiges Produkt erwarten können.
Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2009)

Eben. Nur weil die PCG das Spiel im 90er-Bereich sieht (weil es ihnen eben so einen Spaß gemacht hat), heißt dass ja nicht, dass man diese dann zur Verantwortung ziehen kann, wenn einem  persönlich (aus welchem Grund auch immer) das Spiel nicht gefällt. 
Guckt ihr nur auf die Zahl und wenn die größer als 85 ist, dann kauft ihr, oder wie läuft das bei euch ab?

EDIT: War Empire dein allererstes Computerspiel, oder woher kommt die plötzliche Verwunderung/Ärger über unfertige Spiele?  

Schau mal: Nicht mal du bist fehlerlos und das obwohl du dich vielleicht für perfekt hälst... und d bist sicher mehr wert, als 100 "Mark"


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Mothman am 08.03.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben. Nur weil die PCG das Spiel im 90er-Bereich sieht (weil es ihnen eben so einen Spaß gemacht hat), heißt dass ja nicht, dass man diese dann zur Verantwortung ziehen kann, wenn einem  persönlich (aus welchem Grund auch immer) das Spiel nicht gefällt.
> Guckt ihr nur auf die Zahl und wenn die größer als 85 ist, dann kauft ihr, oder wie läuft das bei euch ab?



Regelmäßige Spielabstürze sind also eine Folge persönlicher Vorlieben.
Wieder mein Fehler, das wusste ich nicht.

Ich habe bislang kein Spiel erworben, dass unspielbar war, weil es nach Runde X ständig abstürzt.

FarCry 1 nicht.
Crysis nicht.
FarCry2 nicht.
GTA 4 nicht.
FM2008 nicht. 
Civ 3 nicht.
FS2004 nicht.
FS-X nicht.
PES 2006 nicht.
PES 2008 nicht.

usw. usf.

Und was ich nun mit der unsauberen Programmierung durch Creative Assembly zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Boesor (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt.
> Warum sollte man für 100 Mark auch ein fertiges Produkt erwarten können.
> Sorry, mein Fehler.



Lebst du in der vergangenheit oder was sollen die (nichtmal richtigen) 100 mark?
Und wenn dies dein erstes PC Spiel ist gebe ich dir Recht, dann konntest du es nicht besser wissen.
Wenn du "die Szene" aber schon etwas länger verfolgst und dich jetzt verwundert über Fehler in einem Produkt dieser Größe äußerst habe ich weniger Verständnis. 

Dass das Teil nicht fehlerfrei auf den markt kommt war spätestens klar, als die PCG den test in der letzten Ausgabe nicht gewertet hat.


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2009)

Die PCG wertet aber sicher unter der Annahme, dass das Spiel läuft.Nicht umsonst hat ja die PCG den ersten Test verweigert, eben weil die Version noch zu unfertig war. 
Dass ein Spiel läuft, kann dir niemand garantieren, dass solltest du verdammt nochmal wissen. Aber es geht ja um den reinen Spielspaß. Ich hatte ja schon mal die Einführung eines  "Bug-Faktors" bei den Wrtungen vorgeschlagen. Also eine Wertung Spielspaß "pur" und eine Wertung mit Abzügen durch die Bugs.


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Boesor am 08.03.2009 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinen ersten Computer habe ich vor gut 18 Jahren erhalten, das war ein C64.
Insoweit kenne ich mich in dieser Szene sehr gut aus, nicht zuletzt durch Mitarbeit an einigen
geschlossenen Betas.

Aber sowas ist mir eben noch nicht untergekommen.

Und es geht nicht um meine Dummheit beim Kauf sondern um die Verantwortung der Spielemagazine - ich wiederhole das auch noch die nächsten 100 Mal.


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Mothman am 08.03.2009 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PCG wertet aber sicher unter der Annahme, dass das Spiel läuft.Nicht umsonst hat ja die PCG den ersten Test verweigert, eben weil die Version noch zu unfertig war.
> Dass ein Spiel läuft, kann dir niemand garantieren, dass solltest du verdammt nochmal wissen. Aber es geht ja um den reinen Spielspaß. Ich hatte ja schon mal die Einführung eines  "Bug-Faktors" bei den Wrtungen vorgeschlagen. Also eine Wertung Spielspaß "pur" und eine Wertung mit Abzügen durch die Bugs.



Und wenn Du aufmerksam gelesen hättest, hättest Du bemerkt, dass es mir eben darum geht, dass ein Magazin solche Userprobleme aufzunehmen und zu berücksichtigen hat.

Den reinen Spielspass bemängele ich gar nicht - sondern dass er nur 20 - 30 Runden dauert.....


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sowas ist mir eben noch nicht untergekommen.


Dann hast du bisher einfach Glück gehabt. Aber irgendwann kann es halt jeden mal treffen. Freu dich doch, dass du bisher verschont geblieben bist. 



> Und es geht nicht um meine Dummheit beim Kauf sondern um die Verantwortung der Spielemagazine - ich wiederhole das auch noch die nächsten 100 Mal.


Was denn für einen Verantwortung? Dir gegenüber?Bist du unmündig, oder was?


----------



## Kristian (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Regelmäßige Spielabstürze sind also eine Folge persönlicher Vorlieben.
> Wieder mein Fehler, das wusste ich nicht.
> 
> Ich habe bislang kein Spiel erworben, dass unspielbar war, weil es nach Runde X ständig abstürzt.
> ...



Sorry, aber wenn das Spiel bei mir und bei vielen anderen stabil läuft und bei dir nicht, dann scheint wohl ganz einfach was mit deinem System nicht zu stimmen... jetzt mal so empirisch betrachtet. Was kann den Creative Assembly denn dafür? 

Wenn es um Stabilität in Spielen geht, kann ich meistens die Studios verstehen, denn es gibt unendlich viele Systemkonfigurationen und um alle zu berücksichtigen muss das echt eine abartige Arbeit sein.


----------



## Boesor (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es geht nicht um meine Dummheit beim Kauf sondern um die Verantwortung der Spielemagazine - ich wiederhole das auch noch die nächsten 100 Mal.



Kannst es auch 150 mal wiederholen, richtiger wird es dadurch nicht.
Das selbstständige Denken können dir Magazine nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Ich lese im offiziellen und im EmpireTW-Forum aufmerksam mit und bin kaum der einzige mit dem Absturz-Problem.

Und wie bereits angemerkt - s.o. - habe ich kaum eine exotische Hardware-Kombi.....


----------



## Boesor (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Du aufmerksam gelesen hättest, hättest Du bemerkt, dass es mir eben darum geht, dass ein Magazin solche Userprobleme aufzunehmen und zu berücksichtigen hat.



Da wirste bestimmt noch die eine oder andere news zu finden, im test kann es logischerweise nicht berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Boesor am 08.03.2009 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mir jetzt den Trick verrätst, wie man beim Kauf eines Produktes durch logisches Denken dessen Nicht-Funktionsfähigkeit herausfindet, trete ich extra für dich wieder in die Kirche ein.

Mein logisches Denken basierte z.B. auf den o.g. unzähligen gekauften Artikeln.


----------



## Kristian (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese im offiziellen und im EmpireTW-Forum aufmerksam mit und bin kaum der einzige mit dem Absturz-Problem.
> 
> Und wie bereits angemerkt - s.o. - habe ich kaum eine exotische Hardware-Kombi.....



Aber leider ist nicht nur die Hardware entscheidend... ich kann mich bei GTA4 daran erinnern, dass einige sogar ihr Antivirenprogramme neuinstalliert hatten weil das irgendwie zicken gemacht hat... (oder es war n anderes Spiel).

Es sind noch dazu sehr viele einfach sehr updatefaul weil ja bisher alles glatt gelaufen ist. Und dann beschweren die sich, dass ein Spiel nicht korrekt läuft wobei die Treiber auf dem eigenen System noch vom letzten Jahr sind.


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mir jetzt den Trick verrätst, wie man beim Kauf eines Produktes durch logisches Denken dessen Nicht-Funktionsfähigkeit herausfindet, trete ich extra für dich wieder in die Kirche ein..


Es geht darum, dass  beim Computerspiele-Kauf die Möglichkeit von Unverträglichkeit mit dem eigenen System immer in Betracht gezogen werden sollte, auch wenn man vom "Papier" her ein geeignetes System hat. Gerade bei Systemen, die älter sind und nicht gut gepflegt (was ich dir natürlich nicht unterstelle) kann es immer mal sein, dass ein Spiel nicht läuft.
Das war schon in den 80er Jahren so...solltest du doch wissen.


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Kristian am 08.03.2009 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast Du unstreitig völlig recht.
Aber dummerweise habe ich sowohl Vista 64 als auch alle Treiber und das BIOS stets up to date.


----------



## Boesor (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mir jetzt den Trick verrätst, wie man beim Kauf eines Produktes durch logisches Denken dessen Nicht-Funktionsfähigkeit herausfindet, trete ich extra für dich wieder in die Kirche ein.
> 
> Mein logisches Denken basierte z.B. auf den o.g. unzähligen gekauften Artikeln.



Ist doch kein problem, du schaust dir auf diversen Internetseiten erstmal was zur Entstehung an, in diesem Fall wärst du bei der PCG recht schnell drauf gekommen, dass kurz vor Release noch massive Fehler vorhanden waren.
Logischer Schluss: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines fehlerfreien Produkts ist geringer.

Nach Release schaust du dann in diverse Foren, wo die User Feedback geben, die es nicht mehr abwarten konnten. Aber achte darauf, dass es vertrauenswürdige Quellen sind, z.B. anhand der Anzahl der Meinungen kann man auf den Wahrheitsgehalt schließen.

Naja, und wenn du das beherzigst wirst du sehr viel mehr Sicherheit beim kauf haben.


Ach ja, beim Kircheneintritt hilft dir das örtliche Pfarramt sehr gerne weiter!


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Mothman am 08.03.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei meinem Amiga500 und C64 gabs nur ein System und da lief ALLES ohne Absturz.
Von Defender of the Crown über Blue Max bis California Games.

Ich ziehe die Möglichkeit aber nicht in Betracht, da ich noch NIE ein solch schwerwiegendes Problem mit einem Spiel hatte.

Logik-Bugs gerne und immer, Performance-Probleme auch mal. Aber dass das Spiel STÄNDIG - egal mit welcher Fraktion, egal mit welchen Grafik-Einstellungen, egal ob unter XP oder Vista 64 - beharrlich zum Desktop zurück will - sowas ist mir in 18 Jahren noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Kristian (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du unstreitig völlig recht.
> Aber dummerweise habe ich sowohl Vista 64 als auch alle Treiber und das BIOS stets up to date.



Es hört sich vielleicht bissl blöd an... Aber es ist zur Normalität geworden dass wir Käufer die Qualitätsabteilung für die Spieleindustrie geworden sind. Bei solchen komplexen Spielen kann man nur im Feldversuch alle Fehler entdecken.


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Boesor am 08.03.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Diplom habe ich schon.
Ich will Unterhaltung.


----------



## Boesor (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Diplom habe ich schon.
> Ich will Unterhaltung.



Und ich will schönes Wetter, aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Kristian am 08.03.2009 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo Du schon wieder recht hast.
Und ich fordere nur, dass z.B. die PCG und andere eben unser Sprachrohr werden und sich zumindest mal mit solchen Lobeshymnen zurück halten, die auch noch oben in den News angepinnt werden.
Statt dessen sollten sie lieber warnen und dem Hersteller mal auf die Füße treten.


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Statt dessen sollten sie lieber warnen und dem Hersteller mal auf die Füße treten.


Robert Horn ist aber ein Spieletester und kein Märtyrer.


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Boesor am 08.03.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, das war etwas viel erwartet.
Kurz:

Kommt ein Spiel auf den Markt, hat es spielbar zu sein (mir ist schnuppe, das die Realität anders aussieht) und ich will nicht erst das für und wieder in Bezug auf die STABILITÄT abwägen müssen.


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Mothman am 08.03.2009 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade eigentlich.
Dann und wann erfordern Veränderungen auch mal etwas Mut.


----------



## Boesor (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ein Spiel auf den Markt, hat es spielbar zu sein (mir ist schnuppe, das die Realität anders aussieht) und ich will nicht erst das für und wieder in Bezug auf die STABILITÄT abwägen müssen.



das will keiner, aber es ist nunmal so, da kannst du die realität doch nicht einfach ignorieren, auch wenn die Wunschvorstellung soviel schöner ist.

Ich werde morgen ja auch meinen Regenschirm mitnehmen


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Boesor am 08.03.2009 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm lieber eine Schneeschnippe mit.
Ich ärger mich aber darüber, dass dieses Geschäftsgebahren scheinbar schon unter den Usern zur Normalität geworden ist.


----------



## Kristian (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo Du schon wieder recht hast.
> Und ich fordere nur, dass z.B. die PCG und andere eben unser Sprachrohr werden und sich zumindest mal mit solchen Lobeshymnen zurück halten, die auch noch oben in den News angepinnt werden.
> Statt dessen sollten sie lieber warnen und dem Hersteller mal auf die Füße treten.



Ich habe mich auch über den fast ketzerischen Titel gewundert. Der Junge hat sich einfach tierisch gefreut über das Spiel. Bei solch einem komplexen Spiel, dass man angeblich Monate spielen kann, hätte man vielleicht sich mehr Zeit lassen sollen.

Ansonsten muss niemand niemanden auf die Füße treten. Die Qualität von spielen drückt sich in den Verkaufszahlen aus. Ein schlechtes Spiel wird bereits nach 6 Monaten für 10€ verhöckert und ist nach einem Jahr bei irgendeiner Zetischrift als Gratis dabei (was nicht bedeuten soll, dass alle Gratisspiele schlecht sind).


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Ich habe mich über die funktionierenden 28 Runden auch sehr gefreut.
Geiles Spiel soweit.  

Und das ist genau das Prob - die Zahlen werden stimmen. Und ob das das richtige Signal ist.....


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2009)

Kristian am 08.03.2009 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solch einem komplexen Spiel, dass man angeblich Monate spielen kann, hätte man vielleicht sich mehr Zeit lassen sollen.


Genau das ist ja der schmale Grad den ein Tester wandeln muss. 
Lässt er sich zuviel Zeit meckern alle "wo bleibt der Test" /wie im Falle von Empire wieder vorgefallen), testet er schnell heißt es " er hat sich nicht genug Zeit genommen". Als Tester wird man es nie allen recht machen können.


----------



## Kristian (8. März 2009)

Manchmal ist die Normalität einfach nicht zu ändern. Solche Spiele wie TotalWar sind wirklich sehr komplex... allein die ganzen Rechenvorgänge wenn man auf "Nächste Runde" drückt.
Da kann man einfach nicht alle Fehler finden. Das ist unmöglich!

Hast Du eigentlich schon versucht das Spiel neu zu installieren? Vielleicht hat Steam was beim Update verbockt!


----------



## Querkopp (8. März 2009)

Kristian am 08.03.2009 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal ist die Normalität einfach nicht zu ändern. Solche Spiele wie TotalWar sind wirklich sehr komplex... allein die ganzen Rechenvorgänge wenn man auf "Nächste Runde" drückt.
> Da kann man einfach nicht alle Fehler finden. Das ist unmöglich!
> 
> Hast Du eigentlich schon versucht das Spiel neu zu installieren? Vielleicht hat Steam was beim Update verbockt!



Ich hab hier schon rumgeeiert wie zu besten DOS 6.1 Zeiten.
Neu-Installation, Auflösung auf 800x600, alles auf minimal, unter XP unter Vista64 installiert, alten Nvidia-Treiber probiert, Fenstermodus, andere Fraktionen.

Aber immer, irgendwann in der Kampagne, gehts zurück zum Desktop. "Windows hat einen Fehler festgestellt"......

Bleibt mir ja nichts als zu hoffen, dass der Pätsch morgen kommt und vor allem Abhilfe schafft.


----------



## El_Cativo (8. März 2009)

Querkopp am 08.03.2009 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht weder um STEAM


Doch, genau darum geht es wenn du Kundenbewertungen bei Amazon hinzuziehst. Ich denke, ich lehne mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage, dass mindestens 90% der 1 Stern Wertungen wegen Steam sind, und von denen nochmal mindestens 75% das spiel nicht mal besitzen.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2009)

*kann gelöscht werden*


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. März 2009)

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich die ersten Workarounds für die wasserscheue KI? 

In jedem TW aufs Neue verweigert sie Invasionen zu Wasser, nur ist es dieses Mal noch ärgerlicher als zuvor. Indien bleibt vollkommen unangetastet während sich in der Karibik die Stacks auf den Inseln stapeln. Dazu noch die endlosen Flotten, die vor der eigenen Küste hin- und herkreuzen und schon bleibt keinerlei Geld mehr für die Landstreitmacht in Europa. Als wenn sie  Manager von AIG angeheuert hat. Bleibt nur noch der Schwierigkeitsgrad VH, wo die KI dermaßen viel Geld in den Hintern geblasen bekommt, dass sie mit dem ausgeben kaum hinterher kommt. 

The same procedure as every year, James. Ohne Mods nur solange interessant, bis man die Fehler nicht mehr ertragen kann.


----------



## Querkopp (9. März 2009)

LowriderRoxx am 09.03.2009 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich die ersten Workarounds für die wasserscheue KI?
> 
> In jedem TW aufs Neue verweigert sie Invasionen zu Wasser, nur ist es dieses Mal noch ärgerlicher als zuvor. Indien bleibt vollkommen unangetastet während sich in der Karibik die Stacks auf den Inseln stapeln. Dazu noch die endlosen Flotten, die vor der eigenen Küste hin- und herkreuzen und schon bleibt keinerlei Geld mehr für die Landstreitmacht in Europa. Als wenn sie  Manager von AIG angeheuert hat. Bleibt nur noch der Schwierigkeitsgrad VH, wo die KI dermaßen viel Geld in den Hintern geblasen bekommt, dass sie mit dem ausgeben kaum hinterher kommt.
> 
> The same procedure as every year, James. Ohne Mods nur solange interessant, bis man die Fehler nicht mehr ertragen kann.



Wie ist das möglich?

"Die Zweifler treten [doch] zurück!"

90 + x Wertungen zu Hauf.

TOP1 der Saturn-Charts.


Spiel läuft doch und wird gleich in W1 zur CashCow.
Wozu da was ändern?


----------



## Meisterkleister (9. März 2009)

Querkopp am 09.03.2009 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 09.03.2009 08:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das traurige ist: Es gibt im Prinzip ja keine Konkurrenz, die das besser machen würde. Klar, das Bug-Spektakel War Leaders *prust* - und als Hardcore-Stratege spiele ich natürlich Hearts of Iron und Civ 4 Colonization (hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht als Empire, obwohls ein nocht soo praller Aufguß ist)  - aber es ist einfach was anderes. Und die Entwickler haben natürlich Angst, allzu viel zu ändern (und können ein paar Punkte auch seit Generationen nicht besser, hehe), denn es könnte ja floppen beziehungsweise den Massenmarkt nicht erreicht. Wat solls, habsch geschenkt bekommen und den nächsten Ableger hol ich mir dann nur noch in der Grabbelkiste^^


----------



## sonny1606 (9. März 2009)

also ich kann mich einfach irgendwie nicht mit der zeitspanne anfreunden. fand einfach schwerter, schilde, burgenbauen etc. schon immer genieal. 
die demo fand ich total öde und hat mich 0 angemacht.


----------



## Holidae (9. März 2009)

Ich denke mal das die Epoche Geschmacksache ist, nichts desto Trotz ist das Spiel sehr gut. Es hat sich viel getan und durch die neuen Faktoren -Technologie, neue Wirtschaftssystem, Schiffschlachten, Handelsschauplatz- hat das Spiel durchaus an tiefe gewonnen.

Zur der oft Kritisierten passiven, schwache KI kann ich nicht  viel zu sagen, da ich bis jetzt nur auf mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad  gespielt habe.

Mein größtes Problem ist, und wie ich gesehen habe, bin ich nicht der einzige, dass meine Savegames nicht mehr geladen werden können :'( 
mal sehen ob der Bug schnell behoben wird, keine Lust immer neu anzufangen


----------



## dflv-Impact (9. März 2009)

Ich frage mich bereits jetzt wie es wohl weiter gehen soll. World War One: Total War ?

Da müsste man dann aber weg von den Dreierreihen und umbauen auf Graben und Häuserkampf, auch der Zeitansatz müsste auf Wochen anstatt auf Jahre herabgesetzt werden etc.

Aber vielleicht auch was ganz anderes Ants: Total War ... ziehe gegen andere Insekten in die Schlacht und erobere den Wald!

Wer weiß?


----------



## Schalker3000 (9. März 2009)

dflv-Impact am 09.03.2009 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich bereits jetzt wie es wohl weiter gehen soll. World War One: Total War ?
> 
> Da müsste man dann aber weg von den Dreierreihen und umbauen auf Graben und Häuserkampf, auch der Zeitansatz müsste auf Wochen anstatt auf Jahre herabgesetzt werden etc.
> 
> ...




Ja  Gegen Riesen-Hornissen! 

Und Kampf-Schmetterlinge! 

Nein, vlt gibt es ja (hoffentlich) einen zweiten Rome Teil oder ein Sci-Fi Total War 

Naja, es ist grade mal ein neues rausgekommen  ich denke das hat noch Zeit


----------



## Mothman (9. März 2009)

> Aber vielleicht auch was ganz anderes Ants: Total War ... ziehe gegen andere Insekten in die Schlacht und erobere den Wald!


Alt.  Jibbet schon allet.


----------



## Schalker3000 (9. März 2009)

Mothman am 09.03.2009 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber vielleicht auch was ganz anderes Ants: Total War ... ziehe gegen andere Insekten in die Schlacht und erobere den Wald!
> 
> 
> Alt.  Jibbet schon allet.



 Haha !


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2009)

Mothman am 09.03.2009 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber vielleicht auch was ganz anderes Ants: Total War ... ziehe gegen andere Insekten in die Schlacht und erobere den Wald!
> 
> 
> Alt.  Jibbet schon allet.


Stimmt.
Habs damals selber gespielt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ucLyqEboGM


----------



## Schalker3000 (9. März 2009)

McDrake am 09.03.2009 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 09.03.2009 21:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jetzt sag mal noch einer Empire: Total War hätte ne gute Grafik! 

DAS ist ja mal ne hammer Grafik!


----------



## Pope (10. März 2009)

Hier wird wirklich seitenweise über Bugs und Grafikqualität disputiert, ohne dass mal jemand auf die Idee kommt, dass Spiel einfach wieder zurück in den Laden zu bringen, wenn es nicht laufen will.
Die Entrechtung der Käufer durch den Einsatz von DRM sowie der damit verbundenen Probleme, scheinen bedauerlicherweise niemanden zu interessieren. Und um den Bogen zum Thread zu schließen, könnte ich selbst beim besten Spiel der Welt keinerlei Spielspass empfinden, wenn ich weis, dass hier Kopierschutzmechnismen verwendet werden, die ich nicht dulde.
Ergo... ich kaufe das Spiel nicht.
Und ich wette, dass die Anzahl der Raubkopien zunehmen wird, da die ehemals ehrlichen Käufer wegen DRM das Lager wechseln.


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2009)

Pope am 10.03.2009 01:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird wirklich seitenweise über Bugs und Grafikqualität disputiert, ohne dass mal jemand auf die Idee kommt, dass Spiel einfach wieder zurück in den Laden zu bringen, wenn es nicht laufen will.


Du hast kein anderes Hobby, als in jedem Thread  über Kopierschutzmssnahmen zu lästern, oder?
Ich hab das Spiel gekauft, hatte keine Probleme mit der Aktivierung und bin zufrieden mit der Grafik.


----------



## Kristian (10. März 2009)

Pope am 10.03.2009 01:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird wirklich seitenweise über Bugs und Grafikqualität disputiert, ohne dass mal jemand auf die Idee kommt, dass Spiel einfach wieder zurück in den Laden zu bringen, wenn es nicht laufen will.
> Die Entrechtung der Käufer durch den Einsatz von DRM sowie der damit verbundenen Probleme, scheinen bedauerlicherweise niemanden zu interessieren. Und um den Bogen zum Thread zu schließen, könnte ich selbst beim besten Spiel der Welt keinerlei Spielspass empfinden, wenn ich weis, dass hier Kopierschutzmechnismen verwendet werden, die ich nicht dulde.
> Ergo... ich kaufe das Spiel nicht.
> Und ich wette, dass die Anzahl der Raubkopien zunehmen wird, da die ehemals ehrlichen Käufer wegen DRM das Lager wechseln.



heul doch!


----------



## skoja (10. März 2009)

ACHTUNG !

Entgegen der Aussage auf der Packung wird STEAM nicht nur zur Registrierung, sondern auch zum starten des Spieles verlangt.

Wenn keine Online-Verbindung besteht oder die Steamserver mal wieder überlastet sind, kann man nicht spielen.

Eine Unverschämtheit.


----------



## Boesor (10. März 2009)

skoja am 10.03.2009 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG !
> 
> Entgegen der Aussage auf der Packung wird STEAM nicht nur zur Registrierung, sondern auch zum starten des Spieles verlangt.
> 
> ...



Bist du dir da sicher? das höre ich ehrlich gesagt zum ersten Mal.
In der Regel benötigt man bei Steam Spielen zwar Steam, kann das Steamspiel allerdings auch im Offline betrieb starten.


----------



## Pope (10. März 2009)

McDrake am 10.03.2009 02:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du hast kein anderes Hobby, als in jedem Thread  über Kopierschutzmssnahmen zu lästern, oder?
> Ich hab das Spiel gekauft, hatte keine Probleme mit der Aktivierung und bin zufrieden mit der Grafik.




Es steht jedem frei meine Posts zu überspringen.

Und umso mehr ich auf DRM aufmerksam mache, umso eher sehe ich die Möglichkeit, dass ich mal wieder ein Spiel kaufen kann, was nicht mit DRM verseucht ist.
Und wenn man die Posts hier verfolgt, wird sehr deutlich, dass es doch noch etliche gibt, die gar nicht wissen, was DRM beinhaltet und mit welchen Problemen man ggf. zu kämpfen hat.
Unwissenheit und/oder Gleichgültigkeit sind der Grund, weshalb Leute DRM Spiele kaufen. Das durch DRM jedoch nicht ein einziger Raubkopierer vergrault sondern dessen Zahl erhöht wird, scheint nur wenige zu interessieren.
Schade !


----------



## Boesor (10. März 2009)

Pope am 10.03.2009 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 10.03.2009 02:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dennoch nervt es, in jedem Thread den heiligen DRM Krieg mitzuerleben.
Wenn du aufklären willst, mach einen eigenen Thread mit aussagekräftiger Überschrift auf (damit man den überspringen)


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2009)

Pope am 10.03.2009 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Es steht jedem frei meine Posts zu überspringen.


Dem ist so... machen die meisten inzwischen auch, nehm ich an.
Denn wenn du was schreibst, dann nur über die "DRM-Problematik".
Wollt Dich nur mal darauf hinweisen


----------



## oceano (10. März 2009)

> Und wenn man die Posts hier verfolgt, wird sehr deutlich, dass es doch noch etliche gibt, die gar nicht wissen, was DRM beinhaltet und mit welchen Problemen man ggf. zu kämpfen hat.Unwissenheit und/oder Gleichgültigkeit sind der Grund, weshalb Leute DRM Spiele kaufen.



Stimmt. Es gibt hier sehr viele falsche Gerüchte und Unwissenheit. So wie das was skoja eben zB gepostet hat   


Bei amazon ist noch haufenweise mehr davon^^


----------



## MikeMailmann (10. März 2009)

skoja am 10.03.2009 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG !
> 
> Entgegen der Aussage auf der Packung wird STEAM nicht nur zur Registrierung, sondern auch zum starten des Spieles verlangt.
> 
> ...



Quatsch: Du kannst Steam auch im "Oflinemodus" starten und Total War ebenso 

Edit:
Shit, stimmt auch nicht, wenn ein Patch kommt und man geht dann in den Oflinemodus kommt mann solange nicht ins Spiel bis der Patch geladen und Instaliert ist. F***


----------



## bravo (10. März 2009)

DRM hin oder her - seit dem heutigen Patch ist das Game aufgrund von Crashes unspielbar. Dachte erst meine Kiste spinnt mal wieder, aber anscheinend geht's (im offiziellen Forum ersichtlich) auch anderen so.
Also immer schön vorsichtig beim Kauf / Update...


----------



## Boesor (10. März 2009)

MikeMailmann am 10.03.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Shit, stimmt auch nicht, wenn ein Patch kommt und man geht dann in den Oflinemodus kommt mann solange nicht ins Spiel bis der Patch geladen und Instaliert ist. F***



Was aber eigentlich nicht ins gewicht fallen sollte, denn wer kein, oder nur unzureichendes, Internet hat wird direkt nach Installation im offline Modus sein, der rest kann sich den Patch ja runterziehen.


----------



## Pope (10. März 2009)

McDrake am 10.03.2009 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn wenn du was schreibst, dann nur über die "DRM-Problematik". Wollt Dich nur mal darauf hinweisen



Danke für den Hinweis. Aber durch meine Strategie der Penetranz erreiche ich mehr Leute und kann ggf. auch diejenigen für das Thema sensibilisieren, die zur der Gruppe der Gleichgültigen gehören. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mit meinen ewig gleichen Statements nerve, aber die aktuelle Entwicklung in der Spieleindustrie nervt mich ebenfalls kolossal.
Ich könnte es mir ja auch leicht machen und mir einfach einen Premium-Account bei irgendeinem Filehoster zulegen. Aber so schnell werde ich wegen dieser dämlichen Kopierschutzmechnismen nicht kampflos in die Illegalität flüchten.


----------



## oceano (10. März 2009)

Pope am 10.03.2009 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 10.03.2009 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viel Glück.   

Empire ist seit 2 Jahren mal wieder ein PC-Spiel, dass es geschafft hat sich in den UK-Charts plattformübergtreifend an die Spitze zu kämpfen. 
Ja, ein *PC*-Spiel! Tatsächlich. Und das bei illustrer Konsolen Konkurrenz wie Killzone 2, Halo Wars, Street Fighter IV und diverse Imba Nintendo Titel   

Naja, nächste Woche kommt Resident Evil 5 auf die Konsolen, dann hat sich das bestimmt auch wieder erledigt.   

Trotzdem, den Erfolg kann man nicht mehr nehmen und vielleicht ein kleines Signal an manche Entwickler/Publisher, dass man auch abseits des Casual-Trends  noch mit schicken, komplexen Spielen auf dem PC noch ordentlich Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## HLP-Andy (11. März 2009)

oceano am 10.03.2009 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Glück.
> 
> Empire ist seit 2 Jahren mal wieder ein PC-Spiel, dass es geschafft hat sich in den UK-Charts plattformübergtreifend an die Spitze zu kämpfen.
> Ja, ein *PC*-Spiel! Tatsächlich. Und das bei illustrer Konsolen Konkurrenz wie Killzone 2, Halo Wars, Street Fighter IV und diverse Imba Nintendo Titel


Das erste exklusive PC-Spiel seit Oktober 2007, dem das gelingt! Außerdem ist es das schnellstverkaufte Spiel der gesamten Total War-Reihe.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (11. März 2009)

Schönes Spiel,ohne zweifel...aber.......
Zu viele Bugs und Fehler im Spiel...
z.B lief das Spiel bei mir ja noch einigermaßen 
gut....Danke dem neuen "Patch" der am 10.03 
veröffentlich wurde kann ich aber keine 
Gefechte mehr Spielen da das Spiel immer 
abstürzt....Sehr schlecht CA...


----------



## Querkopp (11. März 2009)

Hehe.
Sollten Sie wirklich gestern per STEAM leise still und heimlich ein Update gefahren haben und dieses verschlimmbessert die Stabilität noch mehr, dann machen Sie uns jetzt nicht nur zum zahlenden Beta-Tester des Endproduktes sondern auch noch zu jenen der Pätches.

Bravo CA - weiter so.

Die nächste Jubel-Arie eines Software-Mags steckt sicher schon in den Fingern eines eifrigen Redakteuers.


----------



## christopher06 (11. März 2009)

Ich rate von einem Kauf mit den derzeitigen Problemen ab!
Patch kann man in keinster Weise verhindern und auch davor gab es schon gravierende !
Ich weiß nicht was Tester R.Horn getestet hat !


----------



## Querkopp (11. März 2009)

Die Konkurrenz war schneller - war ja auch keine Lobeshyme.



> Eigentlich sollte alles besser werden: Der Entwickler Creative Assembly hat heute Nacht ein Update für das Strategiespiel Empire: Total War via Steam veröffentlicht. Der Patch sollte diverse Fehler beheben, die im schlimmsten Fall zum Absturz des Programms führen konnten.
> 
> Wie jedoch im offiziellen Support-Forum zu lesen ist, haben viele Fans auch nach der Installation große Probleme - teilweise sogar in verstärkter Form. Vor allem Desktop-Crashes machen den Leuten derzeit zu schaffen, die sowohl nach dem Start des Spiels als auch während einer laufenden Partie auftreten. Dabei lässt sich momentan kein festes "Muster" erkennen, da die Abstürze in unterschiedlichen Situationen auftreten. Zudem scheint es keinen Unterschied zu machen, ob eine Retailversion oder eine digital erworbene Fassung von Empire: Total War benutzt wird. Teilweise ist es den Fans derzeit nicht mal möglich, sich bei Steam einzuloggen.
> 
> ...




Lachhaft.
Armselig.
Unfassbar.


----------



## csad2775 (11. März 2009)

christopher06 am 11.03.2009 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate von einem Kauf mit den derzeitigen Problemen ab!
> Patch kann man in keinster Weise verhindern und auch davor gab es schon gravierende !
> Ich weiß nicht was Tester R.Horn getestet hat !



Klar kann man das Update verhindern, einfach die Autoupdate-Funktion im Steam deaktivieren...

Edit: Fehler wurde gefunden und man is schon dabei ihn zu beheben..
http://www.totalwar-zone.de/forum/thread.php?postid=393458#post393458


----------



## Querkopp (11. März 2009)

DER Fehler?

Das klingt nach 10 Fehlern +.

Was sitzt da für eine Horde von Freizeitproggern?
Mal gespannt, was der nächste Pätsch ruiniert.


----------



## skoja (11. März 2009)

Boesor am 10.03.2009 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> skoja am 10.03.2009 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ich bin sicher. Auch wenn ich Steam abschalte, wird es beim Spielstart immer wieder neu gestartet. Und ohne Onlineverbindung erscheint die Medlung "Dieses Spiel kann nicht im offline modus gestartet werden.

Ich liebe dieses Spiel und ich habe alle Total War spiele gekauft. Allerdings finde ich es frech, mich permanent zu einer Onlineverbindung zu zwingen. Als älterer Familienvater habe ich zudem arge Probleme durchzusehen, wie ich den ungefragten Werbemüll oder den automatischen Start von Steam unterbinden kann. Mein letzter Versuch ist damit geendet, daß ich Empire nicht mehr zum laufen bekomme.


----------



## Pope (11. März 2009)

Ich wil ja keinesfalls gehässig sein und schon wieder auf DRM herumreiten.
Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht verkneifen, dass es diese Probleme bei den Vorgängern der Total-War-Reihe nicht in dieser Form gab. Wenn das mal nicht mit DRM zu tun hat.
Ein bischen freue ich mich jetzt.


----------



## HLP-Andy (11. März 2009)

Pope am 11.03.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wil ja keinesfalls gehässig sein und schon wieder auf DRM herumreiten.
> Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht verkneifen, dass es diese Probleme bei den Vorgängern der Total-War-Reihe nicht in dieser Form gab. Wenn das mal nicht mit DRM zu tun hat.


Es hat damit zu tun, dass CA einen verbuggten Patch veröffentlicht hat. Mit sonst gar nichts.




> Ein bischen freue ich mich jetzt.


Kann ja keiner was dafür, dass du ein Assi bist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 11.03.2009 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ja keiner was dafür, dass du ein Assi bist.



Das muss aber jetzt auch nicht sein


----------



## Memphis11 (11. März 2009)

Shadow_Man am 11.03.2009 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 11.03.2009 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joa was hat ein wenig Schadenfreude mit Assi zu tun?Ist mir auch neu


----------



## Pope (11. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 11.03.2009 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat damit zu tun, dass CA einen verbuggten Patch veröffentlicht hat. Mit sonst gar nichts.
> 
> 
> > Ein bischen freue ich mich jetzt.
> ...



Oh, ein Betroffener, der trotz meiner permanenten Warnungen Geld für ein DRM-Produkt ausgegeben hat und seinem Ärger nun Luft macht, indem er persönliche Angriffe gegen Forumsteilnehmer formuliert. Sehr professionell.

Offensichtlich haben aber viele Leute den Patch per Autoupdate runtergezogen. Wahrscheinlich wurden sie von STEAM auch gar nicht erst gefragt, ob sie das überhaupt wollen. Die armen bekommen dann irgend etwas auf die Platte geklatsch und sind quasi nicht mehr Herr ihrer eigenen Bits und Bytes.
Ich werfe trotzdem mal die provokante und bislang ohne Gegenbeweis gebliebene These in den Raum, dass dieser Schlamasssel ohne STEAM nicht passiert wäre. Ohne STEAM hätte man als User vorher wenigstens mal abwarten können, wie die Resonanz aus der Community ist, bzgl. der Auswirkungen eines Patches.


----------



## HLP-Andy (11. März 2009)

Pope am 11.03.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, ein Betroffener, der trotz meiner permanenten Warnungen Geld für ein DRM-Produkt ausgegeben hat und seinem Ärger nun Luft macht, indem er persönliche Angriffe gegen Forumsteilnehmer formuliert. Sehr professionell.


1. Mein ETW funktioniert bestens, weil es auf Englisch läuft, ich hab die deutsche Version nie runtergeladen.
2. Ich sehe keinen persönlichen Angriff. Du freust dich eben, wenn zigtausende Leute nicht spielen können. Und ich bezeichne es als das was es ist. Wo siehst du hier einen Angriff?




> Offensichtlich haben aber viele Leute den Patch per Autoupdate runtergezogen. Wahrscheinlich wurden sie von STEAM auch gar nicht erst gefragt, ob sie das überhaupt wollen. Die armen bekommen dann irgend etwas auf die Platte geklatsch und sind quasi nicht mehr Herr ihrer eigenen Bits und Bytes.


Jeder kann die Auto-Update-Funktion von Steam deaktivieren. Klüger wäre es allerdings, wenn CA keine verbuggten Patches veröffentlicht.




> Ich werfe trotzdem mal die provokante und bislang ohne Gegenbeweis gebliebene These in den Raum, dass dieser Schlamasssel ohne STEAM nicht passiert wäre.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/These


----------



## oceano (11. März 2009)

> Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht verkneifen, dass es diese Probleme bei den Vorgängern der Total-War-Reihe nicht in dieser Form gab. Wenn das mal nicht mit DRM zu tun hat.



1. Das TW-Spiele zu Anfang immer ein bisschen verbuggt sind, weiss jeder Fan der Serie. Ist ja auch ein ausgesprochen komplexes Spielprinzip.
2. Mit Empire wurde nochmal ne Schippe draufgelegt. Neue Engine, ganz neue Campaign-Map, neue KI, Seegefechte dazugekommen etc etc. Kurz gesagt: sehr viel neues, noch grösser, noch komplexer.
3. Dass ein Patch mal "kapputt" ist, passiert nicht das 1. Mal. Ist auch schon lange vor DRM passiert.
4. Dass so ein fehlerhafter Patch nur eine/ein paar Sprachversionen betrifft sehe ich auch nicht das erste Mal. Ich glaub bei CoH ist das schon 2 oder 3 mal passiert, dass die deutsche Version im Gegensatz zur engl. nicht mehr funktionierte. (Übrigens auch da kein Grund auf das Spiel zu verzichten, denn CoH ist dafür ebenfalls viel zu genial)

So, jetzt frag ich mich wie man bloss auf die hanebüchene Idee kommen kann, dass das Problem an Steam liegt   


Im Übrigen war das Problem jetzt keine grosse Sache. Hatte vorher auch auf deutsch gespielt, Patch gezogen, Schlachten funktionierten nicht mehr. Hab dann mal eben auf englisch gestellt und dann lief alles wieder wunderbar. Wenn der Hotfix kommt stell ich wieder auf deutsch und gut ist. 

Bei einem Nicht-Steam Spiel hätte ich vermutlich für die Überbrückung des Problems erst das Spiel ganz neu installieren müssen und dann nachher nochmal


----------



## Pope (11. März 2009)

@ HLP-Andy


Das stimmt völlig und ich gebe Dir in diesem Punkt voll und ganz Recht !
Aber anscheinend kennt kaum jemand die Möglichkeit das Autoupdate abzustellen, was meine Meinung wieder bestätigt, dass es doch noch viele zu geben scheint, die sich mit STEAM nicht richtig beschäftigt haben, geschweige denn die Kritikpunkte bzgl. dieser Plattform kennen.
Die meisten greifen völlig unkritisch zum Produkt und wundern sich dann, wenn es Probleme gibt. Dass die Server zeitweise nicht erreichbar sind bzw. waren ist vor dem Hintergrund der aggressiven Werbung für TW ja klar wie Kloßbrühe.

Übrigens hatte leider nicht jeder das Glück, mit dem Patch die aktuellen Probleme behoben zu bekommen.


----------



## Boesor (11. März 2009)

Pope am 11.03.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werfe trotzdem mal die provokante und bislang ohne Gegenbeweis gebliebene These in den Raum, dass dieser Schlamasssel ohne STEAM nicht passiert wäre.



Du ahst da was falsch versdtanden, zunächst sollte derjenige, welcher die These aufstellt Argumente, Hinweise oder am besten beweise liefern. Erst dann lohnt sich die Beschäftigung mit der Gegenthese.
Was zweifellos den Vorteil hat, dass man sich nicht argumentativ mit jedem Schwachsinn beschäftigen muss...


----------



## Pope (11. März 2009)

Boesor am 11.03.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Du ahst da was falsch versdtanden, zunächst sollte derjenige, welcher die These aufstellt Argumente, Hinweise oder am besten beweise liefern. Erst dann lohnt sich die Beschäftigung mit der Gegenthese.
> Was zweifellos den Vorteil hat, dass man sich nicht argumentativ mit jedem Schwachsinn beschäftigen muss...



These, ungesicherte Erkenntnis, Behauptung, Vermutung, Annahme...
Wir wollen uns doch nicht über definitorische Spitzfindigkeiten unterhalten.
Tatsache ist, dass viele per Auto-Update verbuggte Patches gezogen haben, die sie ohne STEAM vielleicht nicht gezogen hätten, da Patches nach meiner Erfahrung erst Tage wenn nicht sogar Wochen nach Patch-Release gedownloaded werden.


----------



## Boesor (12. März 2009)

Pope am 11.03.2009 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.03.2009 21:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und da ist deine Schlussfolgerung, dass Steam Schuld ist und nicht etwa der verbuggte Patch?
Leute werden immer dann unglaubwürdig, wenn sie abenteuerliche Thesen aufstellen, nur um ihrem Zorn auf dies oder jenes gerecht zu werden.

Du kannst doch nicht den Boten für die Botschaft verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Raptor (12. März 2009)

Boesor am 12.03.2009 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da ist deine Schlussfolgerung, dass Steam Schuld ist und nicht etwa der verbuggte Patch?
> Leute werden immer dann unglaubwürdig, wenn sie abenteuerliche Thesen aufstellen, nur um ihrem Zorn auf dies oder jenes gerecht zu werden.
> 
> Du kannst doch nicht den Boten für die Botschaft verantwortlich machen.


Nun formulieren wir es doch besser anders. Natürlich kann man nicht die komplette Schuld auf Steam schieben, wenn der Bug verbuggt ist. Es gibt aber ein großes ABER, denn wie von Pope schon gesagt hätten sich viele ohne Steam diesen Patch nicht so schnell gezogen. Und gerade das AutoUpdate wird doch von vielen hier im Forum als Vorteil von Steam genannt.
Daraus schliesse ich nun folgendes.
1. Ohne Steam & Autoupdated hätten sich wahrscheinlich viele diesen Patch nicht schon gezogen.
2. Wäre der Patch nicht verbuggt würden die Probleme gar nicht auftreten.


----------



## ferrari2k (12. März 2009)

Kristian am 10.03.2009 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Pope am 10.03.2009 01:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was eine intelligente Antwort auf einen vernünftigen Post...


----------



## Pope (12. März 2009)

Raptor am 12.03.2009 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun formulieren wir es doch besser anders. Natürlich kann man nicht die komplette Schuld auf Steam schieben, wenn der Bug verbuggt ist. Es gibt aber ein großes ABER, denn wie von Pope schon gesagt hätten sich viele ohne Steam diesen Patch nicht so schnell gezogen. Und gerade das AutoUpdate wird doch von vielen hier im Forum als Vorteil von Steam genannt.
> Daraus schliesse ich nun folgendes.
> 1. Ohne Steam & Autoupdated hätten sich wahrscheinlich viele diesen Patch nicht schon gezogen.
> 2. Wäre der Patch nicht verbuggt würden die Probleme gar nicht auftreten.



Das ist genau meine Rede. Danke, dass Du es den übrigen erklärst, die mich nicht verstanden haben.

Verbuggte Updates hat es schon immer gegeben. Nur mittels STEAM kommen diese noch schneller auf dei Platte, wenn man von der Möglichkeit des Abschaltens des Auto-Updates nichts weis. Und offensichtlich gibt es sehr viele die entweder davon nichts wissen, oder sich einfach keine Gedanken darüber gemacht haben.


----------



## oceano (12. März 2009)

Pope am 12.03.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 12.03.2009 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Diese"? Wieviele verbuggte Updates gab es denn schon über Steam? Verfügst du etwa über irgendwelche empirischen Daten, die sonst keiner hat? Ich mein, um deinem Argument auch nur irgendeine Form von Gewicht zu geben, müsste die Gefahr sich ein verbuggtes Update zu laden ja die Vorteile einer automatischen Update-Funktion deutlich überwiegen. 
Oder geht es dir nur um die Gefahr an sich? Nunja, dann frag ich mich ob du überhaupt noch das Haus verlässt - immerhin besteht die Gefahr dass  dir ein Dachziegel auf den Kopf fallen oder du auf ner Bananenschale ausrutschen könntest


----------



## Pope (13. März 2009)

oceano am 12.03.2009 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> "Diese"? Wieviele verbuggte Updates gab es denn schon über Steam? Verfügst du etwa über irgendwelche empirischen Daten, die sonst keiner hat? ... :



Hast Du etwa welche ?
Bekommst Du vielleicht sogar Geld von Valve um STEAM zu verteidigen ?

Die Zahl der aktuellen Beschwerden bzgl. des neuen Patches dürften ja Beweis genug sein, insofern erspare ich mir jetzt eine Kommentierung.
Übrigens habe ich eben gelesen, dass die Probleme angeblich behoben worden sein sollen. Mal sehen, was die Community dazu sagt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Boesor (13. März 2009)

Pope am 13.03.2009 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du etwa welche ?
> Bekommst Du vielleicht sogar Geld von Valve um STEAM zu verteidigen ?



Bekommst du geld um Steam zu verteufeln.
Sehr schön, haben wir auch endlich die halbsachliche Ebene hinter uns gelassen.


----------



## Pope (13. März 2009)

Boesor am 13.03.2009 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommst du geld um Steam zu verteufeln. ...



Nein leider nicht. Das mache ich nur weil, ich mich über DRM ärgere und schon etliche Spiele deswegen nicht mehr gekauft habe.

Gibt es denn Forumsmitglieder die ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Patch für den Patch des Patches hier mitteilen können ?


----------



## stormbitch (13. März 2009)

Mothman am 08.03.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben. Nur weil die PCG das Spiel im 90er-Bereich sieht (weil es ihnen eben so einen Spaß gemacht hat), heißt dass ja nicht, dass man diese dann zur Verantwortung ziehen kann, wenn einem  persönlich (aus welchem Grund auch immer) das Spiel nicht gefällt.
> Guckt ihr nur auf die Zahl und wenn die größer als 85 ist, dann kauft ihr, oder wie läuft das bei euch ab?
> 
> EDIT: War Empire dein allererstes Computerspiel, oder woher kommt die plötzliche Verwunderung/Ärger über unfertige Spiele?
> ...




Deine Argumentation ist völliger Schwachsinn. Natürlich ist es die Plicht der Magazine nach streng rationalen Gesichtspunkten zu werten! Der persönliche Spaß der Tester kann nur eine sekundäre Rolle spielen, da die persönlichen Vorlieben der Spieler äußerst unterschiedlich und das "Spaßverständniss" sehr differenziert sind. 
Da auch PC Games bis dato zu einem kapitalistischen irrationalen Schundblatt verkommen ist, das augenscheinlich nach persönlichen finanziellen Aspekten oder gar aus sachlicher Inkompetenz heraus solche Wertungen zustande bringt, kaufe ich das Heft nach 8 Jahren Zufriedenheit seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Des Weiteren ist die zunehmende Tendez, unfertige BETA-Spiele für mittlerweile gut 50 Euro anzubieten, nichts weiter als reine Abzocke. Einen unfertigen BMW würde ich auch nicht kaufen, nur weil sich die Möglichkeit der Nachrüstung ergeben würde. 
Ich kann hier nur jedem unzufriedenen Käufer raten, zukünftig solche Spiele und Entwickler  konsequent zu meiden. Die Macht des Käufers sollten diese Abzocker nicht unterschätzen. 
Im Zweifelsfall gibt es noch genügend "kostenlose" Download Portale um ein Spiel etwas "günstiger" zu erlangen.


----------



## MikeMailmann (13. März 2009)

@stormbitch:

 Jup du hast vollkommen recht (wahrscheinlich auch ein War Leaders Geschädigter).
Was denkt ihr denn wo ein Spieletester nach seiner Kariere hingeht ? Zu einem Publisher beispiele gibt es da ja nun genug.


@ Pope der Patch von dem Patch der Patches Funktioniert bei mir Einwandfrei


----------



## Pope (14. März 2009)

MikeMailmann am 13.03.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pope der Patch von dem Patch der Patches Funktioniert bei mir Einwandfrei



Hast Du auch gleich connecten und mit einer angemessenen Downloadrate ohne Wartezeit ziehen können ?


----------



## McDrake (14. März 2009)

Pope am 14.03.2009 03:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du auch gleich connecten und mit einer angemessenen Downloadrate ohne Wartezeit ziehen können ?


Nochmals:
Es gibt verschiedene Server. 
Ich konnte am ersten Tag mit 300-400kb runterladen.
Ok, das könnte man bei Steam bissl besser gestalten, indem man gleich mit jenem Server verbunden wird, der am wenigsten Traffic hat.


----------



## MikeMailmann (14. März 2009)

Pope am 14.03.2009 03:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MikeMailmann am 13.03.2009 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne Minute oder so  

Also mal Ehrlich das, mit dem Patch war Sch.... und diese Autopatchfunktion hat den Mist natürlich erst ins rollen gebracht und mal von einem (ist ja fast schon die Regel) unfertigen Spiel benute ich Steam jetzt schon seit Red Orchesta also ca 1 1/2 Jahre und habe noch nie Ärger gehabt.


----------



## Mardugh (15. März 2009)

Also ich hatte keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt den Patch herunterzuladen. Ich kann das Spiel auf höchsten Details und Grafikeinstellungen spielen ohne das es ruckelt. Ich finde das Empire:Total War ein erstklassiges Spiel und die Reihe in eine neue Höhe gehoben hat. Mit der neuen Komplexität die mit dem Forschungssystem und den nach und nach entstehenden Städten einhergeht hat das Team einen guten Schritt gemacht und die Seegefechte sind auch gut gelugen. Einzig die KI agiert teiweise seltsam, so fuhr z.B. ein flüchtendes Schiff mitten in mein preußisches Linienschiff anstatt zu zusehen schnell weg zu kommen.

MfG 

Mardugh


----------



## Pope (17. März 2009)

Da ich bislang alle Total War Spiele gekauft habe, glaube ich uneingeschränkt, dass Empire TW ein tolles Spiel ist.
Ich werde mich aber nicht der aktuellen Entwicklung beugen und mich durch DRM entrechten lassen.


----------



## Boesor (17. März 2009)

Pope am 17.03.2009 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich bislang alle Total War Spiele gekauft habe, glaube ich uneingeschränkt, dass Empire TW ein tolles Spiel ist.
> Ich werde mich aber nicht der aktuellen Entwicklung beugen und mich durch DRM entrechten lassen.



das ist keine Neuigkeit in diesem Thread, also bitte, schreib was neues...oder nichts.


----------



## Pope (17. März 2009)

Boesor am 17.03.2009 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist keine Neuigkeit in diesem Thread, also bitte, schreib was neues...oder nichts.



Es steht jedem frei meine Posts zu überspringen.


----------



## SUNFACTORY (20. März 2009)

Bei aller Liebe PC Games Team aber eine 
90% Wertung für ein Spiel das min. 50% der 
Spieler nicht spielen können weil es sich nicht 
starten lässt, Abstürzt oder sonst nicht läuft weil 
keine mehrkernprozessoren untersstützt 
werden oder die neuesten Grafiktreiber  usw, 
ist einfach nur ein Witz!

Für diejenigen die Empire jetzt spielen ist eine 
90% Wertung für ein Spiel in der Beta Phase 
nicht  vermittelbar besonders nicht wenn man 
objektiv über ein Spiel zu urteilen meint wie die 
PC Games.

Also bitte CA hat diesmal richtig daneben 
gegriffen und ein Spiel in der Beta Phase an 
den Mann gebracht. 
Einfach mal die Dt. und Engl. Foren lesen von 
den Spielern die so lange auf dieses Spiel 
gewartet haben und  bis jetzt so wie ich auch 
versuchen das Spiel zum laufen zu 
bekommen!


----------



## SteveatMC (20. März 2009)

SUNFACTORY am 20.03.2009 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei aller Liebe PC Games Team aber eine
> 90% Wertung für ein Spiel das min. 50% der
> Spieler nicht spielen können weil es sich nicht
> starten lässt, Abstürzt oder sonst nicht läuft weil
> ...



Die 90% beziehen sich auf die Spielspaßwertung und das bedeutet, dass Spiel wurde gestartet und gespielt. Die Wertung nimmt keinen Bezug auf Probleme bei anderen Anwendern. Es ist eine Spielspaßwertung und keine "Das-Spiel-macht-bei-Ihnen-Probleme"-Wertung.

Darauf, dass viele mit Abstürzen und anderen Problemen zu kämpfen haben, hat PCGames bereits mehrfach hingewiesen. Auch verschiedene Lösungsansätze wurden präsentiert.



> Für diejenigen die Empire jetzt spielen ist eine
> 90% Wertung für ein Spiel in der Beta Phase
> nicht  vermittelbar besonders nicht wenn man
> objektiv über ein Spiel zu urteilen meint wie die
> PC Games.



s.o.



> Also bitte CA hat diesmal richtig daneben
> gegriffen und ein Spiel in der Beta Phase an
> den Mann gebracht.
> Einfach mal die Dt. und Engl. Foren lesen von
> ...



Das kommt doch bei vielen Spielen vor, dass manche keine Probleme damit haben, andere aber wiederum es nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Bei einem so nachgefragten Titel wie Empire TW ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass es dann bei mehreren nicht läuft.

Diejenigen, die E-TW zum Laufen bekommen, haben doch auch ihren Spaß damit, zumindest habe ich das in den unterschiedlichen Foren gelesen.


----------



## jaruca (24. März 2009)

So jetzt noch meine Meinung

Spiel läuft flüssig und stabil bei mir. lediglich bei der Installation zickte es rum. Bin aber insgesamt enttäuscht. Nach den Vorgängern und der hohen Wertung habe ich Innovationen und Spielspass erwartet. Aber auf Grund der Schlechten Ki (habe bis jetzt auf normal und schwer gespielt, nach wenigen Runden ist man schon unangefochten) und der Eintönigkeit macht es nach 5-20 Spielstunden keinen Spass mehr. Einerseits bietet es nicht viele Taktische Möglichkeiten (Forschung ist erst weit fortgeschritten wenn so und so alles egal ist), Schauplätze sind Eintönig und es gab in keiner Situation das Gefühl von jetzt wird es knapp... Hätte lieber die alten Teile weiterspielen sollen. Eine verbesserte Grafik bring nicht mehr Spielspass, die veränderungen sind nicht schlecht ändern aber nicht viel. Für mich ein klarer Fehlkauf.


----------



## LordHotte (24. März 2009)

jaruca am 24.03.2009 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt noch meine Meinung
> 
> Spiel läuft flüssig und stabil bei mir. lediglich bei der Installation zickte es rum. Bin aber insgesamt enttäuscht. Nach den Vorgängern und der hohen Wertung habe ich Innovationen und Spielspass erwartet. Aber auf Grund der Schlechten Ki (habe bis jetzt auf normal und schwer gespielt, nach wenigen Runden ist man schon unangefochten) und der Eintönigkeit macht es nach 5-20 Spielstunden keinen Spass mehr. Einerseits bietet es nicht viele Taktische Möglichkeiten (Forschung ist erst weit fortgeschritten wenn so und so alles egal ist), Schauplätze sind Eintönig und es gab in keiner Situation das Gefühl von jetzt wird es knapp... Hätte lieber die alten Teile weiterspielen sollen. Eine verbesserte Grafik bring nicht mehr Spielspass, die veränderungen sind nicht schlecht ändern aber nicht viel. Für mich ein klarer Fehlkauf.


Das ist denke ich eine Meinung , die Viele in den Foren teilen, deshalb sind die Bewertungen für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar


----------



## ronny1584 (24. März 2009)

Bin absoluter Total War Fan aber ich muss zugeben das ich ein 90% Wertung in keinster weise nachvollziehen kann.
-10 % Steam aktivierung (Bei einem meist Singel-Player Spiel)
- 5 % Einfache Kanonen sowie Mörser richten keinen Schaden an(Selbst bei direktem Treffer)
Auto feuer (Keiner bis wenig Leute feuern)
- 5% Extreme Grafikfehler
- 5% häufige Abstürtze
- 5% Cpu Probleme (z.b. bei einem q6600 friert der Rechner bei anklicken meiner Flotte ein, fängt sich aber nach ca 20 bis 30 Sec wieder)
U.S.W............
Habe extra zwie Game Rechner für solche Zwecke (AMD FX74/Nvidia 8800GTX und eine Intel Q6600/ATI X1950XT oder Nvidia 9600GT) Bei beiden Systemen hat das Spiel massive Probleme!
Naja andere Zeitschrieften haben die Wertungen schon zu anfang extrem nach unten geschraubt. Z.B. haben einige eine GANZE Note nur wegen Steamaktivirung abgezogen! (TWE:Note 3,06)


----------



## Daylos (25. März 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
ich bin noch "Nichtbesitzer" dieses Spiels aber Abonennt der PC Games und wenn man sich eben nicht mehr auf die "Bewertungen" der PC-Games (od.anderer angeblich freier PC-Magazine) verlassen darf und kann finde ich dies schon traurig...SEGA hat viel Werbung in der PC-Games geschaltet und dies schon sehr lange 4-5 Ausgaben lang mit aufklappbaren Sonderseiten ect. ist die Wertung deshalb so gut geworden? Trotz der Bugs und sinnentleerter Seeschlachten so schön sie auch graphisch sind...mit Kopierschutz und oder STREAM könnte ich mich als gesetzestreuer Bürger vielleicht noch anfreunden, obwohl ich einigen AGB'S nach geltendem deutschen Recht wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg verspreche, aber ein Spiel das dauernt abstürzt, ein Spiel das nach 30 Runden ohne autosavefunction meine 3-5 Std. "speilarbeit" mal so als nie geschähen negiert?

Hallo aufwachen!!! 
Einer der Vorschreiber schrieb es schon an ich kaufe auch keinen BMW für teuer Geld der erstmal garnicht läuft und erstmal 3 Inspektionen benötigt um überhaupt erstmal zu funktionieren...

Man kann zu STREAM und diesem Kopierschutz stehen wie man will aber wenn ich in einem Laden ein Produkt kaufe auf dessen Anfordrungsfeld mein System als völlig aussreichend bezeichnet wird und dann dieses Produkt nicht voll funktioniert. Sprich ich kann nach Installations spielen so lange ich will, abspeichern wann ich will und meine optionen setzen wie ich will; ect. dann ist das Produkt eben nicht 90% Bewertung wert weil Spielspass kann man nur haben wenn man das Spiel auch spielen kann und seine grundlegenden Funktionen auch funzen ...einige "Vorschreiber" behaupteten frech das PC-Games nur den Spielspass bewerten würde ??? lest Euch mal die Bewertungskriteren durch da steht noch ein bisschen mehr als nur Spielspass.

Kritik schreiben ohne das Spiel gespielt zu haben und oder auch zu besitzen wird hier als Todsünde bezeichnet aber  wo soll sich ein geneigter Interessierter bitte überall informieren habe nun Foren und Magazine "gewälzt" und feststellen müssen das die so viel gerühmten tollen Seeschlachten völlig nutzlos sind da ich weder Hafenstädte mit Schiffen angreifen kann noch Truppentransporte exkortieren muss ergo ein nutzloser "Kriegsschauplatz" den sich jeder taktisch denkender Stratege dann einfach mal spart, da geb ich das Geld lieber für Forschung und größere Land-Armeen aus.

Alles in Allem werde ich bis zur Meldung das das Spiel anstandslos auf den empfholenden Systemen fehlerfrei läuft abwarten..MoO3 wurde von mir aus den oben genannten Gründen ebnfalls nicht erstanden viel versprochen nix gehalten.


----------



## BruderBaal (27. März 2009)

Nach Sacred2 und Fussballmanager09 der nächste (S)hit, wo man mehr Zeit in Technik-Bug-
Crash-Foren verbringt als Ingame. Für so ein
Ärgernis 90%? War die letzte Pc-Games, die ich
gekauft habe(Leser seit 1999), werde auch diese
ganzen Beta-Produkte nicht mehr unterstützen und mir sauberes Hobby wie Briefmarkensammeln oder Angeln zulegen...
Dont support the hype


----------



## BruderBaal (27. März 2009)

Achja eine frage an Robert Horn hätte ich noch:
was lässt eine Firma wie Sega springen für so eine 90er wertung(für ein spiel das trotz patches alle 5mins. zum desk crasht) - 1 Monat 5sterne-
karibik-kreuzfahrt ? Neues Auto? Oder einfach nur Bares, dass durch die fetten Anzeigen in euerem
Hype-Mag reinkommt?
Sowas von Leser - und Kundenverarsche dass einem schlecht wird...


----------



## Gigacrack (28. März 2009)

Man höre und staune, es soll Leute geben bei denen verursacht das Spiel garkeine Probleme. Ich z.B. habe rein garkein Problem bisher festellen können.... das soviele trotzdem über Probleme klagen ist natürlich Ärgerlich aber ich behaupte die PC Games kann nur das Testen was bei IHREN und nicht bei den Rechnern der anderen Leser passiert.


----------



## lu-kab-raz (2. April 2009)

also als ich mir diesen artikel durchgelesen habe musste ich erstmal lachen...
aber das nur so nebenbei

ich will mir einfach mal luft machen, ich denke das ich nicht der einzige bin der so empfindet
ich kaufe mir die pcgames schon seit 5/2000
2006 Abonnent

es gab schon einige tests dessen meinung ich nicht teilen konnte, aber um die aufzuzählen bin ich nicht hier.

in meiner kindlichen naivität konnte ich der 90% versuchung nicht wiederstehen, zack spiel gekauft...

und nun sitze ich hier 5 große Kampangen angefangen alle an ein Crash to desktop zwangsweise beendet und nun heißts warten
in der hoffnung das ein patch rauskommt das keine verschlimmbesserung bringt, 
die ungepatchte releaseversion ist überraschenderweise die einzige in der ich eine Kampange beenden konnte...

im Problembereich von www.totalwar-zone.de bin ich dauergast den Mods merkt man es an das sie genervt sind

an alle leute bei den das spiel problemlos funzt, hier warum ich einfach nicht glauben kann das ihr eine mehrheit seid
ein paar Kumpels haben sich das spiel ebenfalls zugelegt
ein anderes paar lass ich über mein account zoggen und auch bei ihnen ist die Resonanz durchweg negativ, ihre probleme sind größenteils auch meine ein paar exoten waren auch dabei... aber vielleicht ist das auch nur zufall  :-o 

so wenn vielleicht ein Redakteur mein gejammer durchgelesen hat, 
meine Reaktion auf diesen Artikel ist das ich in 2 Monaten kein Abonnent mehr bin

ps. zur "liebe zum detail" kann ich nur sagen Angriff der Klonkrieger


----------



## SupremeTrooper (14. April 2009)

Nun nach dem ich leider nicht mehr dem Bereich Empire Total War gewinnspiel finden kann. 

Schreib ich mal hier rein: 

"Wer hat Gewonnen" ?????????

Ist doch alles Verarsche hier. 

LOL


----------



## zosel1 (25. April 2009)

Ich bin davon überzeugt das hier irgendwas nicht mit rechten Dingen gelaufen ist.Das Game ist so
grottenschlecht Programmiert und die hier und andere vergeben 90+ Wertungen.
Das nenne ich Betrug am Kunden und gehört abgestraft,allen vorran die Tester.


----------



## amo1712 (2. Mai 2009)

alter jungs... nölen nölen nölen.... aber die beiden neuen patches fixen alle probs, die ich bisher hatte und diese ctd's konnte ich auch umgehen und ich habs trotzdem geschafft die ganze welt einzunehmen... aber zu sagen das spiel ist schlecht programmiert .. sowas ist ja wohl unter aller sau... selbst noch nie programmiert oder wie? so ein riesenprojekt und beim release ALLE bugs entfernt zu haben hätte noch min 6 monate releaseverzögerung nach sich gezogen und dann hättet ihr doch genauso rumgeheult dass es noch nicht da ist... und so kommen die entwickler aufgrund der riesen-com halt viel schneller an bugreports ran als mit den paar beta-testern... dadurch zieht man sich zwar den hass von leuten wie euch auf sich, aber wenn man die negativen stimmen mit den verkaufszahlen vergleicht, so seit ihr die minderheit... 

apropos liebe zum detail... geh mal auf richtige ETW-community foren und schau dir die grafik-auswirkungs-threads an... da wirste sehen dass du erst auf den hohen detailsstufen richtig mit vielfalt beschenkt wirst... (unterschiedliche gesichter der soldaten usw) ... das wäre dann ein wirklicher kritik-punkt ... "beschenkt" werden nur die leute mit geld für hardcorePCs

so... um abzuschliessen
ich bereue es keinesfalls die Special-Forces-Version gekauft zu haben... ich finde es ist ein tolles spiel mit dem ich nach abgeschlossenem ABI dann auch noch viel zeit verbringen werde.


----------



## Schuggerbaby (6. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe es schon immer vermutet:
PC Games testet die Spiele einfach nicht ausgiebig. Ansonsten ist es unerklärlich diesem Spiel eine +90% Wertung zu geben.
Wenn man sich alleine nur die Fixliste der ersten Patches anschaut ,wo es überall Crashs to Desktop gab die man beheben wollte - von Freezes mal ganz abgesehen die teilweise einen Reboot nötig machen - dann fragt man sich, welche Art von Holland-Tomaten die Tester von PC Games wohl auf den Augen hatten.
Schlimm genug das man von Seg ein nicht mal halbgares Produkt serviert bekommt, aber einen auch nun Spielezeitschriften ihr eigenes Klientel noch in die Pfanne hauen ist echt das Größte.
Empire Total War ist kein Fall für die Ladentheke, sondern einer für den Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## McDrake (6. Mai 2009)

Schuggerbaby am 06.05.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe es schon immer vermutet:
> PC Games testet die Spiele einfach nicht ausgiebig. Ansonsten ist es unerklärlich diesem Spiel eine +90% Wertung zu geben.


In der neuen Gamestar ist ein guter Artikel (mehr als eine Seite) über Empire: total War und dessen Probleme.
Auc hsie hatten mit der Bet eigentlich keine Probleme. Die Final wurde einfach verschlimmbessert.

Ich persönlich hatte bis jetzt noch KEINEN Absturz. Soundprobleme bei den Videos, aber die seh ich mir ja eh nicht an.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass mein PC drei Jahre alt ist und Windows nie neu aufgesetzt wurde


----------



## Eisscrat (26. Mai 2009)

Die 90er wertung ist mir echt schleierhaft ich bin seit mittlerweile ca 6 Jahre pc games abo besitzer.
die anderen teile waren auch nicht fehlerfrei aber kleine bugs gibt es bei so komplexen spielen immer.
aber das ein spiel alle nase lang abstürtzt und auch nach dem neusten patch gegen ende 1770 ständigt crasht und einfriert DARF nicht sein.
wie kann man sowas rausbringen und dann auch noch solche wertungen abstauben.
ich bin mitlerweile bei der 7(!) kampange welche ich alle nicht abschließen konnte wegen crashs oder neue kamp weil nur dadurch der patch greifen soll wtf!


----------



## marhal (3. Juni 2009)

was sehe ich da auf den bildern zu empire - total war? 
da ziehen preussische soldaten mit schwarz-rot-goldener flagge in die schlacht? 
meines wissens war die preussische flagge weiss mit schwarzem adler. und nicht schwarz-weiss-rot (kaiserreich 1870-1919) und schon gar nicht dieses schräge schwarz-rot-gold.

ich dachte, diese spiele wären immer historisch korrekt. 
aber ich glaube, das war europa universalis, da stimmten die alten flaggen. 

andererseits: wenn es nur das wäre, ginge es ja noch ...
die serie fand eigentlich sonst ganz gut.


----------



## oceano (3. Juni 2009)

marhal am 03.06.2009 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> was sehe ich da auf den bildern zu empire - total war?
> da ziehen preussische soldaten mit schwarz-rot-goldener flagge in die schlacht?
> meines wissens war die preussische flagge weiss mit schwarzem adler. und nicht schwarz-weiss-rot (kaiserreich 1870-1919) und schon gar nicht dieses schräge schwarz-rot-gold.
> 
> ...




die preussische Flagge ist im Spiel auch weiss mit schwarzem Adler.    
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,681855/Empire-Total-War-Loesung-Tipps-zu-den-Nationen/PC/Tipps/?menu=browser&image_id=1027070
 Die ändert sich in der Kampagne auch nur, wenn man eine Revolution zur Republik startet.


----------



## xsebi7 (10. Juni 2009)

also ich bin ziemlich überrascht ,dass pcgames diesem unfertigen spiel eine 90er wertung gegeben hat.  die ki ist nun wirklich ziemlich miserabel (vor allem bei gefechten) und auch die vielen abstürze die ich beim spielen andauernd erleben musste sind ziemlich nervig und beweisen, dass empire total war alles andere als ausgezeichnet ist. mich wundert es dass die tester der pcgames so leichtfertig eine so hohe gesamtwertung abgeben können! ich denke nicht, dass da alles mit rechten dingen zugegangen ist, denn solche großen mängel kann man einfach nicht übersehen. eigentlich bin ich ein großer fan dieser reihe und habe auch schon medieval 2 ausgiebig gespielt doch empfehlenswert ist empire total war in diesem zustand garantiert nicht und ich hoffe, dass pc games die gesamtwertung korrigiert (so wie bei gothic 3).


----------



## Spiciu (9. November 2009)

Das Spiel ist nun 8 Monate alt und immernoch voll mit Bugs. Die Gegner sind dumm, vor allem in der Diplomatie, die Schlachten sind langwierig und langweilig, bei autom. Kampf wird jede Einheit beschädigt die man separat wieder reparieren muss, Verbündeten kann man nichtmal sagen wen sie angreifen sollen und blockieren sogar Bündnishandelsrouten per Piraterie. 
Manchmal startet jedes Spiel mit einer flackernden kaputten Karte - Neuinstallation. 
Tech-Baum ist lachhaft mickrig und die Einheitenvielfalt bescheiden.
Wie dieses Spiel eine 90%-Wertung erreichen konnte ist mir absolut schleierhaft, PcGames testet nichtmehr für die Spieler sondern für die Hersteller - gegen $$$.


----------



## lamburginiklaus (23. Juli 2010)

marhal schrieb:


> was sehe ich da auf den bildern zu empire - total war?
> da ziehen preussische soldaten mit schwarz-rot-goldener flagge in die schlacht?
> meines wissens war die preussische flagge weiss mit schwarzem adler. und nicht schwarz-weiss-rot (kaiserreich 1870-1919) und schon gar nicht dieses schräge schwarz-rot-gold.
> 
> ...


schwarz rot goldene Flagge...
sehr gut, also doch historisch korrekt!
die schwarz rot goldene Fahne trat das erste mal im befreiungskrieg gegen napoleon auf. 1813 bei der Völkerschlacht bei Leipzig. Unter general von Lützow. Die Flagge hatte das preussische Freicorp.
Und hatte eine Mannstärke von ca. 30.000 Mann. Es waren Bürger die sich freiwillig gemeldet hatten um Napoleon aus Preußen zu vertreiben. Ein Aufstand des Volkes. So war es damals. Nachdem Napoleon besiegt und Preußen befreit war trafen sich jährlich die Veteranen des Krieges unter dieser schwarz rot goldenen Flagge. Und die fahne erlangte so einen symbolcharakter für die bürger als Befreiung.
1848 bei der deutschen revolution wurde wieder die flagge rausgeholt und diesmal als befreiung gegenüber dem noch herrschenden König von Preußen Wilhelm eingesetzt. Seit dem gibt es ein Parlament in Preußen was jedoch bis zur Auflösung der Allierten des Preußenreiches um 1947 nie wirklich macht hatte, da das Militär auch nach der deutschen Revolution weiterhin dem Preußischen König und dann Deutschem Kaiser unterstellt war.

Ich bin schwer davon begeistert, dass auf solche feinheiten hier im Spiel wert gelegt wurde.
Beste Grüße


----------

